#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Опять об тулку

## Цхултрим Тращи

Перевод обалденной статьи про современных западных тулку сделали katab.asia.

https://katab.asia/2020/02/26/lost-l...ransmigration/

----------

Aion (27.02.2020), Alex (27.02.2020), Ho Shim (08.03.2020), Nirdosh Yogino (27.02.2020), Vega (27.02.2020), Гошка (28.02.2020), Джнянаваджра (07.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (06.03.2020), Шенпен (12.03.2020), Юй Кан (27.02.2020), Яреб (08.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> Перевод обалденной статьи про современных западных тулку сделали katab.asia.
> 
> https://katab.asia/2020/02/26/lost-l...ransmigration/


 Если это музыка, тогда я Павлик Морозов...

Запад привнёс в тибетский буддизм мультяшность..

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Перевод обалденной статьи про современных западных тулку сделали katab.asia.
> 
> https://katab.asia/2020/02/26/lost-l...ransmigration/


Жаль, что нельзя рассказывать то, что можно услышать от Педро Гомес. Хватило бы на десять таких статей. Если кто не знает, Педро очень сильно рискуя собой и своей семьей участвовал в операции по вывозу очень важного тулку из несвободной части Тибета.

----------


## Алсу

Статейка то из желтой газетенки со всеми пропагандистскими штампами: "все неприятности, включая даже оккупацию Тибета", "были убиты трое человек", "секта «Новая Кадампа»".  А так же "участвовал в операции по вывозу очень важного тулку из несвободной части Тибета" в несвободную часть тибетского сообщества в изгнании. 

".Но весь груз статуса Великого Пятого был так велик, что премьер-министр новой тибетской теократии Сангье Гьяцо просто испугался сообщать о смерти Далай-Ламы V, став править от его лица. Так продолжалось целых (!) пятнадцать лет, пока правда не вскрылась". А сию историческую авантюру к чему сейчас можно привязать, только к тому, что автор почитал историю Тибета. Вся статья доказывает, что автор где-то поскреб и выдал Колобка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2020), Дордже (06.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> Статейка то из желтой газетенки со всеми пропагандистскими штампами: "все неприятности, включая даже оккупацию Тибета", "были убиты трое человек", "секта «Новая Кадампа»".  А так же "участвовал в операции по вывозу очень важного тулку из несвободной части Тибета" в несвободную часть тибетского сообщества в изгнании. 
> 
> ".Но весь груз статуса Великого Пятого был так велик, что премьер-министр новой тибетской теократии Сангье Гьяцо просто испугался сообщать о смерти Далай-Ламы V, став править от его лица. Так продолжалось целых (!) пятнадцать лет, пока правда не вскрылась". А сию историческую авантюру к чему сейчас можно привязать, только к тому, что автор почитал историю Тибета. Вся статья доказывает, что автор где-то поскреб и выдал Колобка.


В одном винном погребе в Ницце у меня было очень необычное переживание. Пока я проводил медитацию на Шестнадцатого Кармапу для группы богатых спонсоров..... (c)

----------


## Alex

Я из-за вас загуглил эту фразу и немного почитал книжку. Если бы я таки подавился чаем, моя смерть частично была бы и на вашей совести.

----------

Vega (18.03.2020), Вольдемар (06.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

> В одном винном погребе в Ницце у меня было очень необычное переживание. Пока я проводил медитацию на Шестнадцатого Кармапу для группы богатых спонсоров..... (c)


Шо такова (ц). Ницца, богатые люди - хорошая карма.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я из-за вас загуглил эту фразу и немного почитал книжку. Если бы я таки подавился чаем, моя смерть частично была бы и на вашей совести.


ох!, хоть Вы и постарше меня но видать не соприкасались с Дхармой в Европе даже в начале девяностых
про более ранний период распространения Дхармы в Европе и Америке времён расцвета детей цветов я конечно лишь только слышал от более старших (причём разных центров разных Учителей(не буду перечислять имена но там и те кто и сейчас подноситься в более припушистеном виде в соответствии с нонешней модой да тенденциями, а не только вызывающие тырнет негодование ангельких колёс) , но и начала девяностых вполне хватит чтоб не подавиться не только чаем, но и даже водкой тех времён ; )

----------


## Alex

С Дхармой в Европе (если не считать СССР и постсоветских государств) я вообще не соприкасался никогда. С "детьми цветов" соприкасался достаточно для того, чтобы даже светлые ностальгические воспоминания о юности, когда трава зеленее и забористее, а девушки моложе, не смогли перебить ядовитую горечь. Но я не о "моральной раскованности" (я и сам отжигал так, что на пару жизней хватит), а о каком-то словоблудии и беспомощной мешанине, которую автор выдает за Дхарму. Впрочем, тема не об этом (и даже не о спорном гелугпинском дхармапале).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

а как по мне - словоблудия  больше сейчас, как и попыток  выдачи за Дхарму, чегто не свойственного тибетским линиям буддизма сохраняющим классический индийский буддизм, перекручивания, подгонов со скрипом то-под-то то-под-то, подтёсываний  и т.п.

и например многие понятия, термины, имена и т.п. это действительно простейшие нативные просторечивые природные народноэтимологические (не знаю как ещё это выразить) образования, как и напр. и звуки мантр это не совсем фонетика чистого классического санскрита  (например простой хинди скорее поймёт हूँ  и даже возможно более осознанно это будет произносить) 
Вообщем как то так, как смог - так выразил мысль 

(а так то да - тема не об этом)

----------


## Дордже

очень сильно чувствуется заказной характер статьи. я по работе встречал много заказного копирайта. вот этим сильно веет. 
на это указывает очень тщательное и эмоциональное обсмаковывание, а также некая хронологическая последовательность для придания авторитетности. и затянутость.

кстати наши православные батюшки безумно любят такого рода статьи. и потом это все вываливают на своих прихожан...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насколько понимаю это перевод статьи из какого мужского журнала, из тех что на десятках страниц качественной полиграфии информируют какие трусы носит Бред Пит и объясняют правильный выбор носков по моде этого месяца.
Стилистика и в переводе просачивается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А у Запада есть например и такой Тулку:

Памела Гейл Уайт: "Восток – Запад. История французского тулку"

Страница Karma Trinlay Rinpoche на фейсбуке:
https://www.facebook.com/trinlay.rinpoche

(п.с. есть и другие тулку Запада, как есть и просто буддийские Учителя тибетских линий рождённые на Западе, да и просто разные люди буддисты - в реале развивающие буддийские центры и переносящие Будд Дхарму на Запад)

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2020)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> очень сильно чувствуется заказной характер статьи. я по работе встречал много заказного копирайта. вот этим сильно веет. 
> на это указывает очень тщательное и эмоциональное обсмаковывание, а также некая хронологическая последовательность для придания авторитетности. и затянутость.
> 
> кстати наши православные батюшки безумно любят такого рода статьи. и потом это все вываливают на своих прихожан...


Ну если на то пошло, то вступление к статье — моё (то есть — колобок мой), а перевод выполнен по моей ооочень давней просьбе, может таки на какие-то фактические неувязки укажете, чтоб поправить? :3 Потому что там уже была пара проколов небольших по истории Пятого Далай-Ламы, меня поправили на этом, но в силу тендециозности (напоминаю, что там довольно популярное изложение, "на пальцах разъяснить", ну и без пиетета к институту тулку) могут быть и ещё фактические ошибки, конечно.

----------

Alex (07.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2020), Яреб (08.03.2020)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Насколько понимаю это перевод статьи из какого мужского журнала, из тех что на десятках страниц качественной полиграфии информируют какие трусы носит Бред Пит и объясняют правильный выбор носков по моде этого месяца.
> Стилистика и в переводе просачивается.


Не совсем так, но почти. Это статья с сайта details.com, который почил в бозе, будучи переформатирован Conde Nast Publications, которое издаёт и GQ (тот самый журнал "мужской журнал", на который и случается редирект при попытке найти первоисточник — потому что нет-издание Details имело похожую "мужскую" тематику). Это как-то отменяет фактологию?

----------

Alex (07.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2020)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Со всеми пропагандистскими штампами:


Все "пропагадистские штампы" — мои, кстати. В формате либо фактов, либо допущений. Но не очень понятно, в какую сторону пропаганда так-то, неужто в сторону КНР? Или таки Свободного Тибета? 




> "все неприятности, включая даже оккупацию Тибета"


Это моё допущение, в формате "если карма преподносит лимоны, трансформируй их в лемонад". Или вам не нравится слово "оккупация", типа слишком фритибетовская пропаганда?




> "были убиты трое человек", "секта «Новая Кадампа»"


Тоже не понимаю, вот допустим: https://tricycle.org/magazine/in-the-news-14/ — там следует говорить не "убийство", а "проявление гневного сострадания" (если уж вы шугденист)? Плюс вроде как никто не возражает против использования слова "секта" в отношении тибетских школ.





> "участвовал в операции по вывозу очень важного тулку из несвободной части Тибета" в несвободную часть тибетского сообщества в изгнании.


А какое отношение коммент из этого топика имеет к статье, я бы тоже с удовольствием например почитал про вывоз важных тулку из несвободной части Тибета, звучит достаточно кинематографично, "Спасение рядового Ринпоче".




> ".Но весь груз статуса Великого Пятого был так велик, что премьер-министр новой тибетской теократии Сангье Гьяцо просто испугался сообщать о смерти Далай-Ламы V, став править от его лица. Так продолжалось целых (!) пятнадцать лет, пока правда не вскрылась". А сию историческую авантюру к чему сейчас можно привязать, только к тому, что автор почитал историю Тибета. Вся статья доказывает, что автор где-то поскреб и выдал Колобка.


Вы как будто не читали внимательно, там же речь про замечательного Шестого Далай-Ламу идёт и параллели с современными "потерянными" тулку. История Шестого Далай-Ламы без рассказа о Пятом выглядит неполной. Даже если вы шугденист, то вроде про Пятого дано без перекосов в какую-то из сторон.

----------

Alex (07.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это как-то отменяет фактологию?


Факты - "вещь" сухая, постная, неказистая, не экспрессивная, без эмоционально тональности, и т.д. и без игры всем этим перечисленным и подразумеваемым за ит.д.   , 

А вот со всем этим, факты становятся _дышлом_  ...

(и извиняюсь, статья ведь действительно ярко пестрит бульварной манипуляторшиной,  ещё раз извиняюсь. не говоря уже о том что и исторический экскурс института тулку - никакой)

Да и непонятно стремления буддистов выпячивать самоё грязное, да ещё и эти самые факты сверху обильно грязью  приукрашивать.

Хотя конечно никто именно о своей организации подобно писать и\или выкладывать не будет.
А только о тех, кто рядом. 
Но потом и те кто рядом состряпают, также не о своей.

----------

Дордже (07.03.2020)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Факты - "вещь" сухая, постная, неказистая, не экспрессивная, без эмоционально тональности, и т.д. и без игры всем этим перечисленным и подразумеваемым за ит.д.   , 
> 
> А вот со всем этим, факты становятся _дышлом_  ...


Ну тут уж кому как — всем не угодишь, особенно по вопросам с политической составляющей. Фильтры восприятия, так сказать, у шугденистов и почитателей Далай-Ламы по ряду вопросов взгляды например диаметрально противоположные, как и у ревнителей древлего благочестия с какими-нибудь прогрессистами.




> (и извиняюсь, статья ведь действительно ярко пестрит бульварной манипуляторшиной,  ещё раз извиняюсь. не говоря уже о том что и исторический экскурс института тулку - никакой)


Мне было бы любопытно узнать, какие именно манипуляции вы видите — на что именно, на ваш взгляд, МАНИПУЛЯТИВНО НАПРАВЛЯЕТ этот текст, если это манипуляции. Куда дышло-то поворачивается? А также дыры и пробелы в отношении исторической части вопроса интересны, если факты там какие-то отсутствуют или полностью перевраны. Уличить в тенденциозности это одно дело, а пояснить проблемы изложения — другое (но задача куда более ценная).

----------

Alex (07.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (09.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уличить в тенденциозности это одно дело, а пояснить проблемы изложения — другое (но задача куда более ценная).


И растянуть говорильню на обьём "запад и ваджраяна"

А так то хотябы то, что автор зачинает институт тулку от времён Пятого Далай Ламы (остальные то в данной линии задним числом уже тулку)
А это аж 17 века, уже и например в Кагью кроме линий Кармапы и другие линии тулку были.
Да и вообще исходя из чего это он всё вокруг да около Далай Ламы, когда в статье тулку даже не гелукпинские. Хотябы несколько больше одной страницы Википедии можно же было прочесть, прежде чем за статью браться.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И растянуть говорильню на обьём "запад и ваджраяна"
> 
> А так то хотябы то, что автор зачинает институт тулку от времён Пятого Далай Ламы (остальные то в данной линии задним числом уже тулку)
> А это аж 17 века, уже и например в Кагью кроме линий Кармапы и другие линии тулку были.


Почему от Пятого, когда от Второго и Третьего? Задним числом Первый и Второй стали Далай-Ламами, о чём и упомянуто. 




> После смерти Гендун Дуба было найдено его перерождение — родившийся в семье известного ньингмапинского ламы Йонтен Пунцог, как только научился говорить, рассказал в подробностях о том, что был в прежней жизни настоятелем монастыря Ташилунгпо (как Гендун Дуб). В результате Йонтен Пунцог был признан перерождением Гендун Дуба и был объявлен новым настоятелем Ташилунгпо. После смерти Йонтена Пунцога нашёлся и его перерожденец — Сонам Гьяцо, который проявил незаурядные качества монаха и политика, после чего принял от монгольского Алтан-хана Амда титул «Далай-Лама» — «океаноподобного ламы».


Там могут быть ошибки, но что-то не те, которые вы указываете. Речь же идёт об формировании "института тулку" как устойчивой формы передачи монастырей перерожденцам, а не о обнаружении перерожденцев, что бывало и ранее. 

Пятый же Далай-Лама освещается в связи с историей Шестого Далай-Ламы, на что и указывается — в связи с извечными вопросами "бунтующих молодых лам". Шестой Далай-Лама — это самый известный и наглядный аналог того, что обсуждается в статье в лице Гомо Тулку, хоть и тулку не гелугпинские)

Я напоминаю, что автор вступления к переводу статьи про блудных лам — я, поэтому за пробелы и косяки во вступительной части вопросы ко мне следует адресовать, а не к абстрактному "автору") Но пока что-то я вижу не отмеченные пробелы, а неумение вчитаться — возможно, стиль изложения такой, что не получается вникнуть? 

Ну и да, тенденциозность у меня явно присутствует — я не считаю институт тулку чем-то таким, без чего тибетский буддизм многое потеряет. В Индии обходились и без него.

----------

Alex (07.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (09.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> А у Запада есть например и такой Тулку:
> 
> Памела Гейл Уайт: "Восток – Запад. История французского тулку"
> 
> Страница Karma Trinlay Rinpoche на фейсбуке:
> https://www.facebook.com/trinlay.rinpoche
> 
> (п.с. есть и другие тулку Запада, как есть и просто буддийские Учителя тибетских линий рождённые на Западе, да и просто разные люди буддисты - в реале развивающие буддийские центры и переносящие Будд Дхарму на Запад)


Новая линия - гламурный буддизм..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Новая линия - гламурный буддизм..



А каким буддизм должен быть - чинным как православие.
Так за этим в Православие.

Вы там выше написали, что "запад принёс в тибетский буддизм мультяшность".
Нет же, этот  запад наоборот принёс чуток западной чинности

----------


## Vega

> А каким буддизм должен быть - чинным как православие.
> Так за этим в Православие.
> 
> Вы там выше написали, что "запад принёс в тибетский буддизм мультяшность".
> Нет же, этот  запад наоборот принёс чуток западной чинности


Это я после  знакомства с  "нидализмом" составила для себя такое мнение.  Не более того.

----------

Alex (07.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это я после  знакомства с  "нидализмом" составила для себя такое мнение.  Не более того.


Так съездите познакомитесь с чистым тибетским буддизмом, да и не только с тибетским.
Познакомтесь чуть дальше "потёмкинских деревень" под представление западных людей о том "каким должен быть "буддизм"".

(или хотя бы кинохроники посмотрите, путешественников почитайте,  и т.п. )

Познакомтесь, прежде чем делать сознательный выбор сохранённых Учений античного периода, даже уже  в той или иной степени адаптированных.

----------


## Vega

> Так съездите познакомитесь с чистым тибетским буддизмом, да и не только с тибетским.
> Познакомтесь чуть дальше "потёмкинских деревень" под представление западных людей о том "каким должен быть "буддизм"".
> 
> (или хотя бы кинохроники посмотрите, путешественников почитайте,  и т.п. )


Дык давно уже , лет 14, 2-3 раза в год.. Индия, Непал.

----------

Alex (07.03.2020)

----------


## Shus

> ... сохранённых Учений античного периода ....


Это Вы про Кадампу? 

Не удержался, наверное зря.

----------

Vega (07.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это Вы про Кадампу? 
> 
> Не удержался, наверное зря.


наверно, если Вы не про линию Кадам что есть и внутри Кагью.
(с Гелук я вообще мало знаком)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дык давно уже , лет 14, 2-3 раза в год.. Индия, Непал.


И что ж такого есть в "нидаловском буддизме"(которые  более 14 лет также ездят в Индию и Непал (а последние лет пятнадцать и в Бутан и Тибет)) чего нет в Индии и Непале ?
(в плане буддизма конечно, бо в Индии и Непале ещё много чего есть)

(п.с. лично как по мне: то там в "нидалавском буддизме", просто - грязи меньше, чище всё и более по Европейски(пишу именно с большой буквы) )

А богатые спонсоры из Ниццы и не только от туда: везде есть, что конечно -  хорошо что они есть и не может не радовать.

----------


## Vega

> И что ж такого есть в "нидаловском буддизме"


Профанация учения.. Вырождение.  У меня он   с иеговистами ассоциируется и сетевыми бизнесменами..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Профанация учения.. Вырождение.


Глупость это Вы пишите.
Действительно - глупость.

Вот признаюсь, что я знаком и с текстами таких Учителей Кагью как Первый Джамгён Конгтрюл, рядом текстов Кармап и Шамарп, Махамудрой Ламы Шанга (Речунгпы-Миларепы-Марпы-Майтрипы) и с текстами индийских Учитилей - Асанги, Нагарджуны, Чандракирти,  
и тем чему учил Кьябже Калу Ринпоче,
и тем что пишет лама Оле Нидал в своих книгах, как и тем чему учат и что практикуют в центрах ассоциации "Алмазного Пути" и 

- не вижу никаких противоречий или тем более вырождения и профанации

----------

Aion (08.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> Глупость это Вы пишите.
> Действительно - глупость.
> 
> Вот признаюсь, что я знаком и с текстами таких Учителей Кагью как Первый Джамгён Конгтрюл, рядом текстов Кармап и Шамарп, Махамудрой Ламы Шанга (Речунгпы-Миларепы-Марпы-Майтрипы) и с текстами индийских Учитилей - Асанги, Нагарджуны, Чандракирти,  
> и тем чему учил Кьябже Калу Ринпоче,
> и тем что пишет лама Оле Нидал в своих книгах, как и тем чему учат и что практикуют в центрах ассоциации "Алмазного Пути" и 
> 
> - не вижу никаких противоречий или тем более вырождения и профанации


Ну на нет и суда нет. Как в классическом анекдоте о правосудии.
 Труды Миларепы и Нагарджуны  - это отдельно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему от Пятого, когда от Второго и Третьего? Задним числом Первый и Второй стали Далай-Ламами, о чём и упомянуто. 
> 
> 
> 
> Там могут быть ошибки, но что-то не те, которые вы указываете. Речь же идёт об формировании "института тулку" как устойчивой формы передачи монастырей перерожденцам, а не о обнаружении перерожденцев, что бывало и ранее. 
> 
> Пятый же Далай-Лама освещается в связи с историей Шестого Далай-Ламы, на что и указывается — в связи с извечными вопросами "бунтующих молодых лам". Шестой Далай-Лама — это самый известный и наглядный аналог того, что обсуждается в статье в лице Гомо Тулку, хоть и тулку не гелугпинские)
> 
> Я напоминаю, что автор вступления к переводу статьи про блудных лам — я, поэтому за пробелы и косяки во вступительной части вопросы ко мне следует адресовать, а не к абстрактному "автору") Но пока что-то я вижу не отмеченные пробелы, а неумение вчитаться — возможно, стиль изложения такой, что не получается вникнуть? 
> ...


Не только в Вашем вступлении, но и у автора статьи, постоянное упонминане Далай Ламы, начиная:



> каждый из них был признан реинкарнацией легендарных фигур тибетского буддизма — в духе Далай-ламы.


и такое:



> Ричард Гир в американском антураже Далай-ламы,





> Юный Кармапа — наследник Далай-ламы в роли второго самого известного лица тибетского буддизма для Запада


и т.д.

И всё вокруг Далай Ламы, как и вот этот вопрос автора:



> Но всё это вызывает вопрос: когда Далай-лама XIV отойдёт в мир иной — что станет с 1500 годами религиозной традиции и духовного исследования и будет ли они в конце концов низведено до суррогатного сэмпла в хип-хоп-песне?


Да ничего не станет, если даже перестанут находить перерожденцев Далай Ламы.

Не в Гелук и не с линии Далай Лам начался институт тулку.
Например у Кагьюп были уже линии(множественное число) тулку.

И Вам вопрос повторю:

Причём Далай Лама ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Индии обходились и без него.


Так в Индии например можно было поехать на Суматру и там на острове в центре большого озера во дворце Потала встретиться с Авалокитешварой в физ. теле.

И ещё много чего в Индиях было не совсем соответствующего разным современным представлениям о Будд Дхарме , и Архат который председательствовал на одном Соборе переродившийся для председательствования на последующем, и Нагарджуна передающий Краткие Сутры Праджняпарамиты в мир людей от нагов, и Майтрипа открывающий спрятанные два последних текста Асанги содержащие Учения полученные от Майтреянатха, и...

и Бодхисаттвы Махасаттвы струящие потоки воплощений в бесчисленных мирах

А знакомы например с воспоминаниями Шестнадцатого Гьялвы Кармапы о его перерождениях в других мирах (издавалось), или например с обьяснениями Дхармараджи Бидия Дандарона, или с текстами написанными Учителями разных традиций(не только тиб.) первой половины двадцатого века ... 
(а чем дальше вглубь времени, тем ещё больше архаики, хоть и вроде легче типа интерпретировать под современное мировоззрение какраз в силу большей отдалённости культурного контекста, но напр. теже Учителя начала двадцатого века читали и опирались на теже древние тексты и так далее вглубь веков и к всё более архаичным текстам)
С чего вообще решено, что то что как сейчас адаптируется, причём разными буддийскими группами\сообществами\итп по разному, единственно истинно правильное ?
 (причём для каждого конечно единственно истинной будет форма адаптация именно его группы\сообщества\итп)

(извиняюсь, что ещё дописал)

----------

Aion (08.03.2020)

----------


## Алсу

У Vegи надо спросить, а кто из нынешних подходит? Какой буддизм не гламурный, а классический.?
Ну, т.е. какую точку зрения занимать сообщили «свои»..

----------


## Vega

> У Vegи надо спросить, а кто из нынешних подходит? Какой буддизм не гламурный, а классический.?
> Ну, т.е. какую точку зрения занимать сообщили «свои»..


 Тексты основополагающие. Их изучение и практика.    И учитель, наставник - это  очень личное.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> И что ж такого есть в "нидаловском буддизме"?


Вопрос скорее о том, чего в нём нет. 

Статья эта давненько выходила https://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/199/, но вряд ли в АП что-то изменилось.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вопрос скорее о том, чего в нём нет. 
> 
> Статья эта давненько выходила https://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/199/, но вряд ли в АП что-то изменилось.


 Вполне возможно и изменилось отношение автора статьи. 
По крайней мере есть общие проекты.  Возможно узнал больше о "Алмазном пути", кроме расхожих мнений.

Ну, а может и осталось подобное мнение - не знаю.

Но буддийская ассоциация "Алмазный путь" не только зарегистрированная в РФ, но европейские центры линии ламы Оле Нидала входят в Европейский Буддийский Союз, 
и это немалая часть европейских буддистов, с вполне хорошим европейским лицом, атмосферой и стилем(который кстати сейчас многими копируется(даже теми кто нехорошо отзывается) причём даже касаемо дизайна интерьера (ну и конечно не только это)) 
И любой может сходить в центры "АП" и составить собственное мнение как о людях, культуре, и конечно о том что и как практикуют и тп .. и это будет разительно отличаться от той информации что можно почерпнуть в тырнетах.

И например врядли найдёшь лучшей книги для начала понимания Учений в контексте  Карма Кагью, чем : "Каким всё является"
Ну а "Верхом на тигре" прекрасно описывает историю развития тибетского буддизма и особенно Кагью на Западе(более детально в Европе) во второй половине 20 века, причём немного свидетелей  этих событий ещё живы.

----------


## Алсу

А вы вы не предполагали,  что АП это хороший миссионерский проект. Некая популяризация. А в дальнейщем  последователи начнут изучать все,  что вы хотели. Может это хорошо?.

----------


## Vega

> А вы вы не предполагали,  что АП это хороший миссионерский проект. Некая популяризация. А в дальнейщем  последователи начнут изучать все,  что вы хотели. Может это хорошо?.


 Проект по типу "Рабинович напел".

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Возможно узнал больше о "Алмазном пути", кроме расхожих мнений.


К сожалению это не "расхожие мнения", а базовые принципы на которых стоит организация АП:

Оле и Ханна Нидалы именуются *первыми* западными учениками Шестнадцатого Кармапы.

Оле и Ханна Нидалы именуются *первыми*, кто принёс наставления школы Карма Кагью на Запад.

Центр АП в Копенгагене, основанный Оле и Ханной Нидалами, именуется *первым* буддийским центром Карма Кагью на Западе.

Оле Нидал именуется "одним из немногих западных людей, имеющих полную квалификацию ламы" вопреки мнению о его квалификации, высказанному Шестнадцатым Кармапой в сертификате: "...я назначаю их в качестве учителей, которые могут давать основополагающие поучения об этике и практике драгоценного Пути Будды Шакьямуни.
Более того, я уполномочиваю их давать Прибежище и обет Бодхисаттвы любому человеку *в отсутствие квалифицированных лам*...".

Мнение Оле Нидала о буддийских школах Тибета не претерпело никаких эволюций - "Поначалу в Тибете преобладала «старая» линия преемственности, где занимались в основном пуджами. Затем возникла «новая» линия, посвящавшая много времени дискуссиям и изучению теории. Следующая школа, которая появилась немного позже, чем наша, концентрировалась на научном аспекте Дхармы и написании книг. Наконец Кагью, линия устной передачи, занималась главным образом практикой."

То есть фундамент, на котором основан и по сей день существует АП - это элементарное враньё.

Так что, в целом, ситуация описанная в статье никак не изменилась.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А вы вы не предполагали,  что АП это хороший миссионерский проект. Некая популяризация. А в дальнейщем  последователи начнут изучать все,  что вы хотели. Может это хорошо?.


В АП настоятельно не рекомендуется читать о буддизме что-то кроме книг Нидала и существует прямой запрет на посещение учений других учителей.

----------

Alex (09.03.2020), Вольдемар (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А я и не писал, о том что мнение ламы Оле Нидала возможно поменялось.

А писал, что возможно поменялось мнение уважаемого Андрея Терентьева, с момента публикации той статьи что Вы сослались, автора той статьи.

Хотя если не поменялось - тож ничего страшного. Почему? ну о том частично написал в сообщении выше.




> В АП настоятельно не рекомендуется читать о буддизме что-то кроме книг Нидала и существует прямой запрет на посещение учений других учителей.


И правильно делают, чтоб не создавалось каши в голова (ну или в грудях)
В Тибете сохранены разные буддийские Учения, линии разные, терминология по разному используется напр. одно и тоже может по разному называться а разное одинаковое название иметь, и т.д., и даже в  одной традиции есть разные линии разных практических Учений и даже под разными воззрениями.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не только в Вашем вступлении, но и у автора статьи, постоянное упонминане Далай Ламы, начиная:
> 
> и такое:
> 
> 
> и т.д.
> 
> И всё вокруг Далай Ламы, как и вот этот вопрос автора:
> 
> ...


Потому что Далай-Лама — это, как говорится, брэнд: самый известный на западе пример "института Тулку" и наиболее важный, так как именно Гелуг были в течении наибольшего времени теократическими правителями Тибета, ну и значит линия тулку Далай-Лам и имела наибольший политический вес, в связи с чем возрастала важность передачи власти перерожденцам. Ну и если освещать вопросы линий тулку в Кагью (я так понимаю, вас смущает отсутствие упоминаний кагьюпинских тулку?), то неизбежный вопрос возникнет с двумя Кармапами одновременно (а то и тремя или четырьмя)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому что Далай-Лама — это, как говорится, брэнд: самый известный на западе пример "института Тулку" и наиболее важный, так как именно Гелуг были в течении наибольшего времени теократическими правителями Тибета, ну и значит линия тулку Далай-Лам и имела наибольший политический вес, в связи с чем возрастала важность передачи власти перерожденцам. Ну и если освещать вопросы линий тулку в Кагью (я так понимаю, вас смущает отсутствие упоминаний кагьюпинских тулку?), то неизбежный вопрос возникнет с двумя Кармапами (а то и тремя или четырьмя)


Ну это ж предвзято. Были и Кхам и Голок и Амдо, и вообще даже юридически были и есть отдельные государства Бутан, Ладакх, Мутанг - и институт тулку в той или иной степени везде был да и есть. И вот это всё не имеет никакого отношения к институту Далай Лам(которые вообще и небыли государственно административными (светскими) правителями территорий подконтрольных Лхасе)  Да и сейчас в Индии "институт тулку" вполне себе нормально чувствует и не только в Гелук.
Ну предвзятаяж статья (именно статья) именно  по отношению как к Далай Ламе, так и к Гелуг, а два тулку в статье там вообще не гелугпинские, а какраз  кагьюпинские

----------


## Алсу

> существует прямой запрет на посещение учений других учителей


Кажется это некоторое преувеличение. Популяризирует вообще всех учителей КК и особенно своего К-пу со свитой. Соответственно весь этот сомн учителей вполне актуален для АП.
Статья предвзятая не чего о ней больше сказать.
Что касается ДЛ он действительно добился укрепления власти в Сообществе в изгнании, за исключением там пары монастырей, которые уперлись рогом. Но после раскола гелугпы, его влияние в Тибете снизилось, чем не преминули воспользоваться китайцы. И благодаря их финансовым вложениям тот самый Пал стал еще более популярен, чем в прошлом веке. В какой то степени ДЛ ему очень помог.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Кажется это некоторое преувеличение. Популяризирует вообще всех учителей КК и особенно своего К-пу со свитой.


Это не совсем так. Нидал довольно ревностно охраняет свою паству. 

В 2013 году, в Москву, в очередной раз приезжал лама Карма Вангду, в прошлом личный помощник и учитель Кармапы Тринле Тхайе Дордже. Ученики спросили Нидала - "можно ли посетить его учения?"
В ответ Нидал прямо оболгал ламу Карма Вангду назвав его "холостым выстрелом" не имеющим полномочий учить. 
А на вопрос ученицы - "можно ли практиковать садхану Махакалы, ванг которого давал лама Карма Вангду?", Нидал ответил, что не видит в этом никакого благословения.

Неоднократные московские учения Беру Кхьенце Ринпоче, в монастыре которого, в Бодхгайе, Кармапа признаваемый Нидалом проводит ежегодный Кагью Мёнлам, старательно замалчивались в АП. Не говоря о визитах Аянга Тулку Ринпоче, которого Нидал представляет, как своего учителя Пховы.

Любые иные возможности получения Дхармы, даже от учителей КК - контролируются и по возможности пресекаются.

----------


## Yagmort

https://dharmawheel.net/viewtopic.php?t=27517

----------

Alex (10.03.2020), Vega (10.03.2020), Яреб (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> https://dharmawheel.net/viewtopic.php?t=27517


Можно встретить у разных буддийских наставников критику буддийских форумов, всяких интернет срачей и т.п, и совет поменьше в них участвовать.
Русскоязычные бывает воспринимают перенося это на интернет пространство.ру, но большинство наставников даже не знают что здесь есть а чего нет, а речь какраз о:
dharmawheel и dhammawheel гореславноизвестных ссорами, склоками, да плевками во все стороны

----------


## Alex

Странно. Как по мне, так dharmawheel - это образец цивилизованного и взвешенного ведения дискуссий.

----------

Vega (10.03.2020), Yagmort (10.03.2020), Асцелина (11.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (10.03.2020), Яреб (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Странно. Как по мне, так dharmawheel - это образец цивилизованного и взвешенного ведения дискуссий.


и поливания грязью всех и вся, и ведь же не только ламы Оле Нидала

да и репрезентируют там реальный буддизм в разы, а то и на порядки меньше чем например здесь российский, 

хотя и здесь конечно больше полезной информации можно почерпнуть с другой страницы:
http://buddhist.ru
а ряд участников работающих в реале просто закрывают темы после своего сообщения так сказать воизбежании или вообще перестали писать как было занесено то "цивилизованное и взвешенное", не у всех же нервы алмазной крепости даже если они буддисты.

а реальный живой буддизм например Европы, он вот:
http://europeanbuddhism.org/members/

----------

Aion (10.03.2020)

----------


## Alex

Мне доводилось получать учения у "ситупинских" лам Карма-кагью, в том числе европейцев и американцев. И доводилось несколько раз слушать "путешествующих учителей" и даже самого Нидала. Ну, наверное, просто так сложилось, что мне такие "учителя" попались, а Нидал, возможно, с похмелья был. Но тема вообще не про это.

----------

Vega (10.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (10.03.2020)

----------


## Yagmort

Владимир, по всей видимости, Вы не вполне хорошо знакомы с ресурсом dharmawheel. Стычек и выплесков эгоцентризмов там, конечно же, достаточно, как и везде. Но обычно это происходит между участниками, насчёт "поливания грязью всех и вся" - это не соответствует действительности. Процент адекватных западных именно практиков, а не просто симпатизирующих буддизму людей, там очень высок. Скорее всего потому, что ресурс - англоязычный и объединяет людей со всего света, хоть как-то умеющих изъясняться на английском. Это емли в целом.
А если в частности, то ссылка, которую я привёл - более, чем адекватна и раскравает аспекты деятельности "Алмазного пути" и Оле Нидала. А соглашаться, не соглашаться и, вообще, давать оценку приведённым фактам - это уже личное дело каждого думающего человека. Думаю, опровергать спорность фигуры Оле Нидала бессмысленно. Спорных фигур в буддизме немало: это и Чогьям Трунгпа, и Майкл Роуч, и Согьял Ринпоче, а для некоторых - даже Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Если у Вас деятельность Оле Нидала не вызывает внутренних этических сомнений и вы искренне считаете его легитимным буддистским учителем, то это Ваш выбор, а не некая объективная реальность, которая должна распространяться на всех. Приношу извинения, если прозвучал черезчур назидательно.

----------

Alex (10.03.2020), Vega (10.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Знаком ещё с тем, как колёса разъехались. Плевков правда это не уменьшило.
Как и знаком со многим из того чем были вызваны советы того или иного буддийского наставника касаемо интернет ""общения""
Также вполне уверен откуда ноги растут многих бушевавших и здесь разных разборок, отголоски коих и до сих пор шумят.

Ещё очень давно знаком с тибетской пословицей которую тибетские детки учили ещё как только к азбуке приступали:

"в каждой долине свой язык, у каждого Ламы своё Учение"

(ну а у кого учиться или не учиться, принимать ли когото как своего Гуру\Ламу и вообще принимать ли Гуру\Ламу - это конечно каждому самому решать.
с легитимностью и нелигитимностью организаций в юридическом плане решают соответствующие государственные органы, в религиозном соответствующие буддийские  организации по типу Европейского Буддийского Союза

да и не стоит забывать, что у ламы Оле Нидала - есть ученики, такие же буддисты как и все остальные. И есть и не менее опытные и образованные в буддизме, как и остальные опытные и образованные.

а различных возможностей в плане передачи Учений(как и самих Учений), методологии, акцентов, стилей, и т.п. - полно даже внутри одной традиции. Особенно в буддизме сохранённом в Тибете.
и это - нормально, все мы разные и всех и вся под некое одно лекало не подрежешь, а каждый может найти что ему и ближе и полезней)

----------

Велесе (11.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

> В АП настоятельно не рекомендуется читать о буддизме что-то кроме книг Нидала и существует прямой запрет на посещение учений других учителей.


Кстати, первую книгу Чогьяма Трунгпы(великого Мастера безумной мудрости наших дней), которая меня потрясла, я купил именно в центре АП Оле Нидала

----------


## Патрик

> В АП настоятельно не рекомендуется читать о буддизме что-то кроме книг Нидала и существует прямой запрет на посещение учений других учителей.


Там далеко не настолько все строго... Ученики в данном месте-"просто прикольные как бы чуваки", очень много мотается по другим центрам. Есть очень трогательные "фанатики", которые следуют "запрету", но это больше их проблема. Обязательно-недро, а оно, как бы не приуменьшали его значение все лучше ничего.Все же польза. Я такой же как они, только хуже их всех. Ленивый, глупый. Есть возможность учиться, учитесь, люди! Оле прикольный, юморной, к батарее там никто не приковывает. Когда что-то слишком забавно выглядело, я списывал на мои омрачения. Может я просто некритичный идиот, все бывает.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Там далеко не настолько все строго... Ученики в данном месте-"просто прикольные как бы чуваки", очень много мотается по другим центрам. Есть очень трогательные "фанатики", которые следуют "запрету", но это больше их проблема. Обязательно-недро, а оно, как бы не приуменьшали его значение все лучше ничего.Все же польза. Я такой же как они, только хуже их всех. Ленивый, глупый. Есть возможность учиться, учитесь, люди! Оле прикольный, юморной, к батарее там никто не приковывает. Когда что-то слишком забавно выглядело, я списывал на мои омрачения. Может я просто некритичный идиот, все бывает.


Вероятнее всего, Вы правы...
 Бывает всё.

Но в поле "Традиция" у Вас не ККАПОН.
Странно...

----------


## Патрик

> Вероятнее всего, Вы правы...
>  Бывает всё.
> 
> Но в поле "Традиция" у Вас не ККАПОН.
> Странно...


Верно. Я следую(как получается и как позволяют бесчисленные омрачения моего ума) Учению Чогьяла Намкая Норбу. 
Но я не с младенческих лет следовал этому. Первый буддийский центр, в который я пришел был ККАПОН. И никогда не скажу плохого слова о Ламе Оле. Учителя, плохими они кажутся, хорошими, они на вершине горы. А я у подножия. Не мне судить. Я очень уважаю смелость и храбрость тех, кто берет на себя эту серьезную ответственность - оценивать. Но я... Ну кто я такой? Конечно есть, вроде и откровенные шарлатаны. Оле я к ним не отношу. Делать такую работу, знакомя людей с Буддой. В таком экстремальном темпе. Когда я обнаружу в себе такую способность трудиться, возможно, смогу позволить себе судить... Если слишком пафосно, извините :Smilie:

----------


## Алсу

Несколько странно после раскола школы хоть кагью, хоть гелуг, спрашивать, почему вы не советуете приглашать учителей из другой группировки (?). А расколы были радикальные с взаимной неприязнью, если не сказать с ненавистью. Вы можете попытаться стать третьей стороной, которая не занимает ни чью позицию. Окей. Но тогда не требуйте от двух других любви, согласия и хождения друг к другу в гости. Сие как то наивно.

----------


## Vega

> Верно. Я следую(как получается и как позволяют бесчисленные омрачения моего ума) Учению Чогьяла Намкая Норбу. 
> Но я не с младенческих лет следовал этому. Первый буддийский центр, в который я пришел был ККАПОН. И никогда не скажу плохого слова о Ламе Оле. Учителя, плохими они кажутся, хорошими, они на вершине горы. А я у подножия. Не мне судить. Я очень уважаю смелость и храбрость тех, кто берет на себя эту серьезную ответственность - оценивать. Но я... Ну кто я такой? Конечно есть, вроде и откровенные шарлатаны. Оле я к ним не отношу.* Делать такую работу, знакомя людей с Буддой*. В таком экстремальном темпе. Когда я обнаружу в себе такую способность трудиться, возможно, смогу позволить себе судить... Если слишком пафосно, извините


Чтобы "знакомиться с Буддой" не надо ходить к Оле Нидалу..

----------


## Патрик

> Чтобы "знакомиться с Буддой" не надо ходить к Оле Нидалу..


Это нам с вами повезло, а кто-то, возможно, познакомиться, лишь сходя на лекцию Оле...
Не надо быть в сансаре, тогда и Оле не так страшен, как его малюют)))))) правда, я не фанатик Оле, просто по мне он хороший прикольный чувак. Делает, что может, учит как умеет. Времена у нас сейчас непростые. Чтобы жить в них... Как пел один классик "В наше время, когда каждый третий герой..."
Уж какой авторитет был у ламы Согьяла... и какая катастрофа случилась...

----------


## Алсу

Чтожь вы ни как не уйметесь. Вы книжки Нидала по Махамудре читали? Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение, что в них противоречит классикам Кагью? Тут напрячься придется, это вам не говны кидать.

----------


## Vega

> Это нам с вами повезло, а кто-то, возможно, познакомиться, лишь сходя на лекцию Оле...
> Не надо быть в сансаре, тогда и Оле не так страшен, как его малюют)))))) правда, я не фанатик Оле, просто по мне он хороший прикольный чувак. Делает, что может, учит как умеет. Времена у нас сейчас непростые. Чтобы жить в них... Как пел один классик "В наше время, когда каждый третий герой..."
> Уж какой авторитет был у ламы Согьяла... и какая катастрофа случилась...


Я спецом  Нидала посетила, в смысле не специально посетила   действо, а просто подвернулось.  Давно это было. И предчувствия не обманули. Теперь как анекдот вспоминается..

Есть же  столько прекрасной литературы по теме.

Да  и я не против  ОН - пусть каждый получает то учение, согласно его направлению. Просто я решила - подальше.. Не более того.

----------


## Алсу

Слив засчитан.

----------


## Патрик

> Чтожь вы ни как не уйметесь. Вы книжки Нидала по Махамудре читали? Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение, что в них противоречит классикам Кагью? Тут напрячься придется, это вам не говны кидать.


Я не кидаю.
Читал. По мне прекрасны, в современном стиле. Посещал два его курса Махамудры. Только хорошие впечатления. Пхову его посещал. Радуги по всему небу. Гулял с маленькой группой людей, получасовая прогулка с Оле Нидалом. Вокруг была потрясающая природа Карелии. На той Пхове.

----------


## Патрик

> Я спецом  Нидала посетила, в смысле не специально посетила   действо, а просто подвернулось.  Давно это было. И предчувствия не обманули. Теперь как анекдот вспоминается..
> 
> Есть же  столько прекрасной литературы по теме.


Извините, но я не понял, что вы хотели донести этим сообщением. Плохие предчувствия не обманули? Да, у него есть ученички слегка... возможно, забавные) а у кого нет? меня только смешили. Девчонки там классные и добрые.Даже у МегаУчителей бывают такие ученички....

----------


## Алсу

Вообще было писано не вам а Веге, Пхову прошли и как со знаками?

----------


## Vega

> Извините, но я не понял, что вы хотели донести этим сообщением. Плохие предчувствия не обманули? Да, у него есть ученички слегка... возможно, забавные) а у кого нет? меня только смешили. Девчонки там классные и добрые.Даже у МегаУчителей бывают такие ученички....


Почему плохие?   Шоу. Литературу его  не читала.

----------


## Алсу

Ой, Вега, Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю.

----------


## Патрик

> Вообще было писано не вам а Веге, Пхову прошли и как со знаками?


Извините.
Пхова.. Оле похлопал по плечу, сказал нормально со "знаком". 
Но мне нравится еще другое высказывание другого Ламы.
Что-то вроде: "буду плохим человеком в этой жизни, то и следующее воплощение будет плохим. А если буду хорошим, то и следуещее воплощение будет приемлемым)"

----------


## Vega

> Ой, Вега, Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю.


Так я же  говорила, зачем мне напевы Рабиновича.   
Достаточно было углядеть ужимки и прыжки воочию.
Дальше уже неинтересно.

----------


## Алсу

Патрик. Это утешительно и очевидно.

----------


## Алсу

Вега, Так и ваше мнение дальше уже не интересно.

----------


## Патрик

> Почему плохие?   Шоу. Литературу его  не читала.


Литература, по мне в неплохом стиле... Хотя с книгами Чогьяла Намкая Норбу и сравнивать бы не стал. Чогьял Намкай Норбу преподает в Академии, Оле Нидал в младших классах школы...
Но вообще, мне эти вечные споры не очень интересны. Вы лучше представьте себя на месте Оле... Да хотяб на месте Путина... Это каторжный труд, это непостижимая ответственность, я, обычный чувак не могу спорить о них.

----------


## Алсу

> я, обычный чувак не могу спорить о них.


Но пытаетесь, может уже завалить.

----------


## Патрик

> Но пытаетесь, может уже завалить.


Боже, в интернете опять кто-то неправ... :Facepalm: 
Это мое личное оценочное мнение и не более того!
Хотя, по настоящему серьезно обдуманное...

----------


## Патрик

Уважаемая Алсу, если Оле Нидал Ваш коренной Лама, то он и есть лучший, для Вас. Для Вас он преподает в академии. Почему Вас так должны задевать мнения других, кто в самом начале пути и конечно, очень много пока не понимает.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... что в них противоречит классикам Кагью?


 Пересказам учат в школе в начальных классах.

----------


## Патрик

> Пересказам учат в школе в начальных классах.


А где учат язвительным комментариям?)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2020)

----------


## Алсу

Патрик, Да мне на Нидала начхать вообще. У меня другая традиция. Но мне хотелось аргументов, учитывая, что пару его книжек было прочитано и они вполне традиционны. Приятель ездил на Пхову, в восторге, говорит, что был выпот лимфы из темечка. А у вас странные аргументы, мы не читали, но в целом дядька нам не понравился и всё тут...
Nirdosh, где изданы ваши пересказы Дзогчена сообщите почитаю.

----------


## Патрик

*Приятель ездил на Пхову, в восторге, говорит, что был выпот лимфы из темечка.*
Пришлите мне его черепушку, я внимательно изучу)))

Вообще мы живем в интересное время, слегка экстремальное. Чуваков в тибетских накидках развелось, как мух нерезанных. При этом некоторые из них были монахами и нарушили коренные монашеские обеты. Что означает конец всего. Но, как ни в чем не бывало, продолжают пафосно учить. Много всего такого...

А на Оле тут нападали больше, чем на кого либо другого. Но ни одной причины, кроме той, что он просто прикольный мужик, я вот, так и не нашел) Да, в некоторой степени жесткий чувак, а попробуйте там найти нежесткого. Но меня он привел в буддизм и я благодарен ему за это.
Примерно в то же время узнал о Великом Намкае Норбу. Он действительно великий. 
А потом случилась катастрофа с великим Согьялом Ринпоче... другие говнометания временно отошли на второй план... И прав Согьял Ринпоче, был ли это какой феерический метод безумной мудрости... Мне не интересно. Потому что в сансаре возможно все. Все, что угодно. Только сочувствия все заслуживают, это да, наверно.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> ...на Оле тут нападали больше, чем на кого либо другого. Но ни одной причины, кроме той, что он просто прикольный мужик, я вот, так и не нашел...


Основные претензии к Нидалу в том, что он беспрестанно лжёт.

Лжёт о том, что он и его жена первые западные ученики Кармапы.

Лжёт о том, что он и его жена первыми принесли тибетский буддизм и учения Карма Кагью в частности на Запад.

Лжёт о том, что основанный им центр в Копенгагене это первый центр Карма Кагью на Западе.

Лжёт о том, что является "полностью квалифицированным ламой", вопреки обратному утверждению его коренного учителя.

Лжёт о том, что разные школы буддизма предназначены для разных эмоциональных типов людей. Типичный грязный маркетинг — "если злой и гордый – значит Ньингма, если туп и глуп – в Гелуг, а если радостный и свободный йогин – однозначно Кагью".

Лжёт о своих учителях от которых получил ваджрные посвящения, тем самым нарушая самайя. В частности утверждая, что Тай Ситу и Гошир Гьялцаб не имели полномочий выбирать Кармапу, а Далай лама не имел права утверждать этот выбор.

Лжёт об учителях собственной фракции в Карма Кагью. Историю о том, как он оболгал ламу Карма Вангду я уже описывал, но так же помнится и случай с Дупсингом Ринпоче – Нидал солгал о том, что Ринпоче обращался в центры АП предлагая свои учения и особенно практику Пховы.

И это только навскидку.

Вы дейсвительно считаете, что "Оле просто прикольный мужик" и все "нападки" на него необоснованы?

----------

Alex (12.03.2020), Vega (12.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (12.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2020), Яреб (12.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть и те кто считает ламу Оле Нидала, не просто "прикольным мужиком", а именно - Ламой\Гуру (именно с Большой буквы)
Причём это не только я

И глупости о нём пишущих в принципе ничего не меняют из того, что есть в действительности, например из той огромной работы что проведена по переносу Дхармы уровня Махамудры на запад и проводиться.
как говориться:

караван едет, комарики жужжат

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Есть и те кто считает ламу Оле Нидала, не просто "прикольным мужиком", а именно - Ламой


Есть и те, кто считает Санникова из Качканара – ламой и гуру.

Количество заблуждающихся не делает заблуждение истиной.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Санникова из Качканара


То, что писалось здесь о уважаемом Санникове и буддийской общине Качканара - ещё один пример недалёкости и обгаживания

А так то в реале, это вполне общепризнанная в российском буддийском сообществе община, также община имеющая прекрасные отношения и с другими буддийскими общинами, в том числе и например участвующая в общих проектах:
https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/

может пора уже выходить из королевства кривых зеркал ?

----------


## Таб Шераб

> То, что писалось здесь о уважаемом Санникове и буддийской общине Качканара - ещё один пример недалёкости и обгаживания


Насколько я Вас понимаю к недалёким обгаживателям Вы относите прежде всего Ширэтэ ламу Иволгинского дацана и ректора Буддийского университета при дацане...

----------

Велесе (12.03.2020), Вольдемар (27.01.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Насколько я Вас понимаю к недалёким обгаживателям Вы относите прежде всего ...


Прежде всего отношу тех, кто на форуме\форумах обгаживает другие буддийские организации

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Прежде всего отношу тех, кто на форуме\форумах обгаживает другие буддийские организации


Так опровергните мои утверждения по пунктам и с фактами в руках:



> Основные претензии к Нидалу в том, что он беспрестанно лжёт.
> 
> Лжёт о том, что он и его жена первые западные ученики Кармапы.
> 
> Лжёт о том, что он и его жена первыми принесли тибетский буддизм и учения Карма Кагью в частности на Запад.
> 
> Лжёт о том, что основанный им центр в Копенгагене это первый центр Карма Кагью на Западе.
> 
> Лжёт о том, что является "полностью квалифицированным ламой", вопреки обратному утверждению его коренного учителя.
> ...


Можете так же документально опровергнуть заявление БТСР о Санникове.

Не сочтите за труд, будьте так любезны, не откажите в просьбе малой.

----------

Vega (12.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (12.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не сочтите за труд, будьте так любезны, не откажите в просьбе малой.


Зачем

Труд не здесь и не в этом делается.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Зачем
> 
> Труд не здесь и не в этом делается.



Слив засчитан, благодарю за сотрудничество.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Слив засчитан.


Вот столько лет, а все понять не могу: куда, кому, зачем засчитан слив.
Это же энтэрнэт !

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.03.2020)

----------


## Кузьмич

> "буду плохим человеком в этой жизни, то и следующее воплощение будет плохим. А если буду хорошим, то и следуещее воплощение будет приемлемым)"


"Ста-а-а-ану хорошим... Очень хорошим..." ((С)Звуки Му).
Но обязательно человеком, да. Да разве же можно со мной по другому?! За шо?..

----------


## Legba

Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, сколько лет прошло, а все те же терки)))
Сколько же можно, единочаятели?
Как ветеран форума, хочу заметить что:
1. На представителей ККАПОН не действует какая-либо аргументация, включая философские разборы с цитатами и сканы документов.
Им норм, и так и будет.
2. Ровно тоже можно сказать о представителях ДО - хотя их базис и куда более солиден.
3. Святость ЕСДЛ - также вызывает хоть какие-то сомнения у крайне небольшой группы тибетских буддистов. Остальным - норм.
Никакие аргументы относительно Дордже Шугдена (а это история, как не поверни, вообще за гранью как буддийской философии, так и здравого смысла) 
не действуют, это уже очевидно.
4. ЕСДЛ - настолько популярная фигура, что все равно будет восприниматься как "главный буддист Земли". Несмотря на то, что он не главный буддист (такого вообще нет), не главный махаянец (такого вообще нет), не главный тибетский буддист (такого вообще нет) и даже не главный гелукпинец)) Любые тексты, рассчитанные на широкую аудиторию, будут строиться вокруг его фигуры - все хоть знают, кто это. 
5. Тибетская "церковь" - как институт ничем не лучше (и не хуже) любой другой церкви - католиков, к примеру. Там тоже все прекрасно и с симонией, и с содомией и с коррупцией. Ну и странно было бы, в сансаре-то, чтобы было по другому. Этот печальный факт стоит принять.


Самое главное. Мне лично, сейчас, не кажется, что белым людям вообще стоит во все это вникать.
Ну что нам, в самом деле, до тех тулку?
Никакой мирской властью и прочим они давно не обладают.
Что касается необычайно духовной силы...
Ну вот сидит дядечка. Дает Дхарму. Если он порет какую-то чушь - так будь у него хоть какой титул, пользы не будет.
Если же он дает аутентичное учение, да так, что аудитории это "заходит" - так пусть будет просто дядечка, какие вопросы.
Предписывается же считать Гуру того, от кого услышал Дхарму, а не того, у кого шапка нарядная или монастырь большой.
Вся эта канитель напоминает, если честно, современные "дворянские собрания".
Уже ни царя-батюшки, ни крепостных, ни земель - а поди-ка, "дворянин".

----------

Alex (13.03.2020), Pema Sonam (04.04.2020), Shus (13.03.2020), Vega (13.03.2020), Ант (15.03.2020), Велесе (13.03.2020), Джнянаваджра (13.03.2020), Дондог (16.04.2021), Кокотик (14.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (13.03.2020), Таб Шераб (14.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2020)

----------


## Алсу

Legba,  какие люди в Голливуде! В чем посыл то: теперь будем принимать «все печальные факты»?. "главный буддист Земли" это все таки взгляд из вне, а не изнутри. «у крайне небольшой группы» это верно только для тибетского сообщества в изгнании, где поработали репрессивные механизмы, но не верно для Тибета. А центров у Новой Кадампы на западе побольше, чем у ФПМТ. Причем тут «буддийская философия»? У Дхармапалы есть своя традиция, вполне определенная авторитетными ламами. Причем тут философия вообще. Рассуждение о его природе разная в разных традициях, хоть мирской (у Ньингмы), хоть надмирный, но он Пал, таких в ТБ полно.
Но видимо нас рассудит время. Т.к. ДЛ умрет, а Шугдэн останется.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Legba,  какие люди в Голливуде! В чем посыл то: теперь будем принимать «все печальные факты»?. "главный буддист Земли" это все таки взгляд из вне, а не изнутри. «у крайне небольшой группы» это верно только для тибетского сообщества в изгнании, где поработали репрессивные механизмы, но не верно для Тибета. А центров у Новой Кадампы на западе побольше, чем у ФПМТ. Причем тут «буддийская философия»? У Дхармапалы есть своя традиция, вполне определенная авторитетными ламами. Причем тут философия вообще. Рассуждение о его природе разная в разных традициях, хоть мирской (у Ньингмы), хоть надмирный, но он Пал, таких в ТБ полно.
> Но видимо нас рассудит время. Т.к. ДЛ умрет, а Шугдэн останется.


О, Шугден жил, Шугден жив, Шугден будет жить  :Wink:  С каких пор гьялпо у нас внезапно стали надмирскими охранителями? Это, простите, скорее уицраоры)

По Шугдену, кстати, на asiarussia неплохая подборочка была:

http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/4365/
http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/466/
http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/431/
http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/455/

----------

Alex (14.03.2020), Дондог (16.04.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 5. Тибетская "церковь" - как институт ничем не лучше (и не хуже) любой другой церкви - католиков, к примеру. Там тоже все прекрасно и с симонией, и с содомией и с коррупцией. Ну и странно было бы, в сансаре-то, чтобы было по другому. Этот печальный факт стоит принять.
> .


"тибетская церковь" - такой нет )))

Но есть буддийские организации в которых передаётся Будд Дхарма.
Есть даже такие где основатели много чего напартачили (в действительности так или это так сейчас считают - не об этом речь), но организации - есть, и в них передаётся Будд Дхарма. Во всё многообразии, но Будд Дхарма, как и например и раньше - в разных осемнадцати ранних школах\сектах передавалась Будд Дхарма и в каждой были Архаты, так и здесь - в каждой могут быть или появиться Арйи, да и никто(сколько бы пудов мозг у кого не был) не знает какие организации какие сыграют роли в процессе переноса Дхармы на запад (процесс только начался)

Нельзя обгаживать буддийские организации.

(п.с. тем более на форуме позиционирующемся, как интернет сообщество буддистов разных традиций\линий\школ\сект... )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "тибетская церковь" - такой нет )))
> 
> Но есть буддийские организации в которых передаётся Будд Дхарма.
> Есть даже такие где основатели много чего напартачили (в действительности так или это так сейчас считают - не об этом речь), но организации - есть, и в них передаётся Будд Дхарма. Во всё многообразии, но Будд Дхарма, как и например и раньше - в разных осемнадцати ранних школах\сектах передавалась Будд Дхарма и в каждой были Архаты, так и здесь - в каждой могут быть или появиться Арйи, да и никто(сколько бы пудов мозг у кого не был) не знает какие организации какие сыграют роли в процессе переноса Дхармы на запад (процесс только начался)
> 
> Нельзя обгаживать буддийские организации.
> 
> (п.с. тем более на форуме позиционирующемся, как интернет сообщество буддистов разных традиций\линий\школ\сект... )


Непогрешимость Папы — штука, конечно, очень хорошая, но потом вот такие пламенные ревнители веры и топители за непогрешимость, не справившись с каким-нибудь очередным сансарическим проявлением человеческой природы или ещё более сансарическим проявлением, воплощённым организацией людей, становятся наиболее непримиримыми гонителями того, за что так яростно вписывались — на этом форуме было достаточно примеров. Для того, чтобы не разочаровываться, нужно не очаровываться чрезмерно и не прятать глаза от профанной стороны сакральной монеты. Тем более, что тибетская церковь, буддийский центр вокруг какого-нибудь ламы/ачарьи или любая другая _религиозная организация_ — это не Третья Драгоценность, Сангха. Сангха — это те, кто никогда уже не разочарует: архаты и бодхисаттвы. Такое вот мнение.

----------

Alex (14.03.2020), Legba (14.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (13.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... Сангха — это те, кто никогда уже не разочарует: архаты и бодхисаттвы. Такое вот мнение.


один арйа - уже Сангха
лично у меня - нет арйаметра

Да и я про Будд Дхарму писал. 
(придерживаюсь мнения Васубандху(да и не только его, да и противоположного мнения в реале не встречал), что Будд Дхарма это не _рупа_, не тексты)

Да например такие личности как Далай Лама и многие другие знаковые в буддизме того времени в котором живём(в том числе и знаковые в местных масштабах, такие как тот же уважаемый Санников), они действительно переносят Будд Дхарму на запад, работают в этом направлении 
(с ошибками или без - не возьмусь судить(да и в действительности узнают это только следующие поколения), но работают)

----------


## Алсу

Legba, друг сердечный, ходите сюда почаще, тем более здесь много дураков, которые скажут вам спасибо.

----------

Дондог (16.04.2021)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Нельзя обгаживать буддийские организации.


Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич, пожалуйста объясните, какой смысл Вы вкладываете в термин "обгаживание".

Я привёл некоторые факты из биографий Нидала и Санникова.

Вы эти факты не смогли опровергнуть.

Следовательно.
Неопровержимые факты являются правдой.

По какой же причине Вы называете правду "обгаживанием"?

----------


## Кокотик

> Предписывается же считать Гуру того, от кого услышал Дхарму, а не того, у кого шапка нарядная или монастырь большой.


вообще говоря большой монастырь дхарме не должен особо мешать :-)
а что люди в основной своей массе не в состоянии отличить дхарму от нарядной шапки, это можно считать фактом (-:

----------


## Legba

> Причем тут «буддийская философия»? У Дхармапалы есть своя традиция, вполне определенная авторитетными ламами. Причем тут философия вообще. Рассуждение о его природе разная в разных традициях, хоть мирской (у Ньингмы), хоть надмирный, но он Пал, таких в ТБ полно.
> Но видимо нас рассудит время. Т.к. ДЛ умрет, а Шугдэн останется.


Попробую объяснить, что имею ввиду)
Заранее извините все, на чью мозоль это как-то наступит)))
Что мы знаем о любом Дхармапале? Ровно то, что написано в его садхане и комментариях.
Некий Учитель Дхармы обретший определенную чистоту видения сообщает нам что "вот, дело обстоит так".
И фиксирует это при помощи текста.
Если в этом тексте сказано: "Мы поклоняемся тебе, эманация Манджушри" - значит это эманация Манджушри.
Все, тут нет никакого места для обсуждения. Если ты молишься эманации Манджушри - ты именно ему и молишься.
Нет никакого волшебного способа, чтобы эти молитвы вдруг "переадресовались" куда-то еще.
Есть масса историй, хоть про собачий зуб, ставший реликвией, хоть про неверное произношение мантры, позволившее обрести сиддхи.
Потому как "любой поступок это мотивация..."(С) 
История с ДШ эту фундаментальную идею пытается свернуть в трубочку.
Оказывается, можно с чистой мотивацией, следуя заветам своего Гуру и т.д. обращаться к эманации Манджушри - а выйдет что-то совсем другое.
ОК, но тогда "та же фигня" может получиться с любым другим Дхармапалой или Йидамом. Да что там - медитативное божество это, как выразился Берзин,
"персонификация метода". А если кто-то (пусть очень авторитетный) заявит что другой метод, скажем, тонглен - это, на самом деле, поклонение Вельзевулу?
Это тоже прокатит без анализа, на чистом авторитете?))
Большинство аргументов, как за, так и против, сводится к тому, что "наш Учитель так сказал".
Дело хорошее, но рекомендуют, все же, "опираться на Дхарму, а не на личность".
Сейчас такое ощущение, что ДШ - это сосед по коммуналке, которого все обсуждают, и точно знают, какой он.
"Ну, мы же знаем, что он просто гьялпо" Э? На секундочку, даже допуская, что "он стал злым духом" - изначально это монах, *который сознательно переродился неким образом.
* Это, насколько я понимаю, доступно только боддхисатвам, причем довольно высоких ступеней. Если он не был бодхисаттвой, и не мог проделать этот фокус сознательно - почему мы вообще упоминаем этого монаха? Тогда это несвязанные события, и "предъявлять" защитнику за некого монаха - абсурдно. А если бодхисаттвой он все же был, как могло выйти, что он стал вдруг злым духом? 

И главное, чем мне не нравится эта история. Кроме того,что онтологически это полный абсурд))
Запрет практики ДШ привел, сам по себе, к ощутимому вреду. Вполне мирскому, без всякой мистики.
А весь вред, который от него был (?) - лежит в мистической плоскости - "были неблагоприятные знамения" и т.п.
Я лично, к счастью, никогда не стоял перед вопросом, практиковать ли ДШ.
Но вот чисто по человечески - это все крайне некрасивая история.

----------

Alex (14.03.2020), Pema Sonam (04.04.2020), Алсу (14.03.2020), Велесе (14.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2020), Денис Т (15.03.2020), Джнянаваджра (14.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (14.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2020)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Предписывается же считать Гуру того, от кого услышал Дхарму, а не того, у кого шапка нарядная или монастырь большой.


Так в этом и таракан. А вдруг не дхарма, а тралала? Проверить надо! Как? Ну, у соседей спросить...  
Раньше было лучше - Гуры такие понты кидали, что сомнений нет. А щас? Стесняются все, толи квантовой механики, толи ЦРУ. "Чуда и знаки видит только преданный" - нафиг они ему? Они нужны упертых обращать! А если кишки тонки, или концепция изменилась, или мир изменился - зачем пережевывать в сотый раз?

----------


## Legba

> А вдруг не дхарма, а тралала? Проверить надо! Как? *Ну, у соседей спросить...*


Почитать книжку. Особенно ту, по тексту которой Дхарма и дается, в этом конкретном случае.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (15.03.2020), Таб Шераб (16.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Большинство аргументов, как за, так и против, сводится к тому, что "наш Учитель так сказал".
> Дело хорошее, но рекомендуют, все же, "опираться на Дхарму, а не на личность"..


Ну тут ведь тоже такое дело, сколько ни изучай исходные тексты, а в конце концов приходишь, что необходима опора на Учителя.
(подборку  соответствующих цитат из авторитетных исходных источников можно например найти в начале Большого Ламрима Дже Цонкапы)

Либо же приходишь к необходимости некой систематики Учений данных разным существам, с разными склонностями и возможностями, в разных ситуациях, и т.п. сохранённых в разных текстах.
Обращаешься к любому труду где данная систематика проведена и составлена методология пути, причём хоть и в разных таких системах всё  и по разному размещено, по разному расставлены акценты, по разному выделено что более существенно что менее, что условно что в высшем смысле, что приоритетней что нет, и т.п., но:
везде один из первых шагов и необходимых условий - учитель, будь то калйанамитра, ачарйа или гуру, но именно необходимость наличия более опытного  товарища\наставника\учителя\весомого лично для тебя авторитета.

----------

Велесе (16.03.2020), Вольдемар (16.03.2020)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Ну тут ведь тоже такое дело, сколько ни изучай исходные тексты, а в конце концов приходишь, что необходима опора на Учителя.


Основная проблема в том, что слова и действия некоторых учителей прямо противоречат исходным коренным текстам.

Например, в Буддакапала тантре сказано:
"Как не заиграет лютня без струн, 
Хотя остальные части ее целы,
Так и человек, не принявший посвящений, 
Не преуспеет в практике мантры и медитации.

Как лодочнику без весел 
Не достигнуть другого берега, 
Так и йогину не обрести плод практики 
Без опоры на посвящения."

Ваш учитель Нидал утверждает, что обучает Ваджраяне. Подскажите пожалуйста, какие посвящения он даёт?

----------


## Legba

> Ну тут ведь тоже такое дело, сколько ни изучай исходные тексты, а в конце концов приходишь, что необходима опора на Учителя.
> (подборку  соответствующих цитат из авторитетных исходных источников можно например найти в начале Большого Ламрима Дже Цонкапы)


Так. Для начала вспомним 4 опоры:
"Не на личность учителя опирайся, а на учение.
Не на слова опирайся, а на их смысл.
Не на относительный смысл опирайся, а на высший .
Не на интеллектуальное понимание опирайся, а на мудрость."
Т.е. никто не говорит, что Учитель не нужен, не важен и т.д. Но *критерием* служит то, какую он дает Дхарму, а не личные симпатии/харизматичность/прическа.
И если Учитель выдает нечто такое, что нужно натягивать как сову на глобус, дабы это стало Дхармой - возникают большие вопросы.
Опять таки, заметим - допреж "умения следовать Учителю" - идет "умение проверять Учителя".

И - строго ИМХО. Опыт наблюдения за старшими и младшими коллегами подсказывает:
куда лучше соблюдать панчашилу и чуток заниматься шаматхой, пусть даже самостоятельно,
чем творить всякую хрень считая, что следуешь некому Гуру. 
Собственно, нормальным человеческим контактом с Гуру могут похвастаться единицы.
В абсолютном большинстве случаев Гуру - это дядечка на троне в километре от тебя, которого ты слушаешь через 1-2-3 перевода.
И которого видишь - раз в год (это еще ого-го) в течении двух недель (и то праздник). Естественно, такое положение вещей открывает прям
широкополосную магистраль для всякого бреда. 
И необязательно, что это бред выдал Наставник (хотя и такое бывает).
Ученики сами прекрасно справляются, сколько раз видел))

----------

Alex (16.03.2020), Pema Sonam (04.04.2020), Vega (16.03.2020), Алсу (16.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2020), Денис Т (16.03.2020), Джнянаваджра (16.03.2020), Дондог (16.04.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (16.03.2020), Таб Шераб (16.03.2020)

----------


## Legba

> Ваш учитель Нидал утверждает, что обучает Ваджраяне. Подскажите пожалуйста, какие посвящения он даёт?


Да ладно Вам)) Конечно, О.Н. не дает формальных вангов, это все знают.
Но Вам же сейчас скажут, что он своей йогической силой, чисто как Наропа - дал по лбу, ан вот и посвящение)))

----------

Таб Шераб (16.03.2020)

----------


## Велесе

Блин.. а что считать Дхармой? Ну коли дхарма цэ Дзогчен, какой собсна спрос с учителя?
Он тебе дает Дзогчен, и не факт, что это будет согласовываться с набожным сутрическим поведением, с теми же обетами тантры (нижней\верхней\высшей\внутренней, какой из них?)  
Ну пусть он гусей оприходует - это ли важно? А мб он сиддхач каких свет не выдывал. А если гуру не уполномочил его преподавать в 20 лет, а потом, спустя 40 лет он вдруг стал пригоден к преподаванию? У кого спрашивать будете? Или по-вашему развитие человека останавливается в 70х годах?
Мне Оле приятен, многое засвидетельствовал сам, многое - мои знакомые, чьи дети благодаря его красному шнурочку не болели ничем добрые два года, когда их сверстники все болели ОРВИ в садиковской группе. А потом их родители просили еще шнурочек, покуда тот про... теряли.
А если Гуру Йога Кармапы дает знаки, мне что, после этого Оле не верить? Это ж его передача, передача хипаря из 70х. Вы бы не торопились дерьмецом кидать на учителя, который как минимум, привел к Прибежищу многих людей. Блин, ну его практики работают, что бы кому не казалось.
Но так же, есть практики которые не работают, от слова совсем, полученные при вангах, при лунгах от именитых Ринпочей.... кого тут хаять будете? Именитые ж Ринпочи, все как положено по современному тантрическому уставу, от той или иной церквы посланы, с бумажкой, с блессингом... но не работает, блин.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Вы бы не торопились дерьмецом кидать на учителя


Вы с шашкой наголо бросились защищать Нидала от несправедливого, на Ваш взгляд, нападения.
Но.
Повторюсь.

Я всего лишь привёл некоторые, более того - общеизвестные, факты из биографии Нидала.
И если Вы считаете его биографию "дерьмецом", то это исключительно Ваше мнение и не нужно проецировать его на других.

Со всем уважением.

----------


## Legba

Один из учеников несравненного Дагпо Ринпоче спросил его:
— Если в нашу эпоху упадка пытаешься практиковать Дхарму самым правильным образом, трудно обеспечить себя едой, одеждой и другими необходимыми вещами. Что мне делать? Может, стоит уделить немного внимания практике божеств богатства   или освоить хороший чулен   ? Или я должен умереть?
Учитель ответил:
— Даже если станешь выполнять практику божеств богатства, вряд ли ты разбогатеешь, если в прошлом не накопил заслуг благодаря щедрости. *Кроме того, желание получить богатство на нужды этой жизни противоречит правильной практике Дхармы.* Даже если станешь выполнять чулен, его действенность уже не та, что была в древности, когда сущность земли, камней, воды, растений еще не была растрачена. Так что ныне выполнять чулен бесполезно. Умирать явно не стоит, потому что потом будет трудно снова обрести такое же человеческое тело, наделенное всеми свободами и дарованиями. Если у тебя есть чистосердечное желание практиковать Дхарму, не заботясь о том, умрешь или нет, ты наверняка не будешь нуждаться в еде и одежде. Нет ни одного случая, чтобы человек, практикуя Дхарму, умер голодной смертью. Будда сказал: «Даже во время голода, когда меру  муки продают за меру жемчуга, мои ученики никогда не останутся без еды и одежды».


Давным-давно к геше   Тонпе пришел монах — ученик Трех Братьев   и Кхампа Лунгпы.
—	Что поделывает Потова? — спросил Тонпа.
—	Учит Дхарме сотни монахов.
—	Совсем неплохо, — заметил Тонпа, — даже замечательно. А чем занимается геше Пучунгва?
—	Создает три разновидности символов [Дхармы]   на собственные средства и пожертвования других.
Тонпа одобрительно отозвался и об этом, а потом спросил:
—	А что делает Гонпава?
—	Постоянно медитирует, — ответил гость.
—	Чудесно! А как Кхампа Лунгпа?
—	Ничего не делает! *Живет один в глуши и только все время плачет, накрыв голову.*
При этих словах Тонпа снял головной убор, сложил ладони у сердца и, залившись слезами, произнес:
—	*Он по-настоящему практикует Дхарму.* Я мог бы сказать об этом много хорошего, но знаю, что ему бы это не понравилось.


"Слова моего всеблагого Учителя", Патрул Ринпоче.


Это я насчет того, что критерии "практика работает" лежат совсем не в плоскости хорошей жизни)))

----------

Vega (16.03.2020), Дондог (16.04.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (16.03.2020), Патрик (17.03.2020), Таб Шераб (16.03.2020)

----------


## Legba

> Блин.. а что считать Дхармой? Ну коли дхарма цэ Дзогчен, какой собсна спрос с учителя?
> Он тебе дает Дзогчен, и не факт, что это будет согласовываться с набожным сутрическим поведением, с теми же обетами тантры (нижней\верхней\высшей\внутренней, какой из них?)  
> Ну пусть он гусей оприходует - это ли важно? А мб он сиддхач каких свет не выдывал.


Нет. Извините, это так не работает. Гуру Падмасамбхава для Вас достаточный авторитет?)) В том числе, в области Дзогпа Ченпо?




> Какое бы действие ты ни совершил — благое или неблагое, его последствие проявится или в будущей жизни, или еще позже. 
> Важно твердо верить в закон причины и следствия и понимать, что надлежит делать и чего избегать. 
> *Не используй высшие воззрения Дхармы, чтобы опровергать принцип причины и следствия.*
> Великий Орген Ринпоче сказал:
> Великий царь! Главное в моем учении Тайной Мантры — воззрение  . 
> Однако не следуй ему в поведении  , поскольку тогда рискуешь впасть в так называемое черное воззрение демонов, согласно которому благие действия так же пусты, как и неблагие. И наоборот, в воззрении не следуй поведению, иначе тебя настолько ослепит вера в реальность существования вещей, что ты не сможешь обрести освобождение.
> Далее он говорит:
> *Вот почему мое воззрение выше неба,
> Но мое внимание к действиям и их последствиям тоньше муки.
> ...


Так что, боюсь, к Гуру - гусе@у возникают большие вопросы.

----------

Alex (16.03.2020), Vega (16.03.2020), Денис Т (16.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (16.03.2020)

----------


## Алсу

> Один из учеников несравненного Дагпо Ринпоче


Как-то Дагпо был почитателем Шугдэна.кстати.

----------


## Алсу

Проявление Манжушри и сам Манжушри это разные вещи.
В тантре это так называемый консорциум (не путать к консортом)
Какое-то количество Пал или прочих подчиненных существ в свите или в войске это нормально для ТБ. Это не сам Манжушри это проявленность его в этом мире как ответ на вызов.

Мои друзья ходили на Кармапу Тхайе Дордже, в Москву привозил его Нидал. Там Тхайе подходил к Нидалу, обнимал его и целовал в макушку. Думаю далее все понятно... 
.
Мне до Нидала не принципиально, но надоело всю эту чушь слушать.
Я здесь просто улавливаю любимые нотки тибетской монархии, кто не с нами тот против нас. И вы Alex, легко можете оказаться в этой войне. После истории с Кармапами с Шугдэном, со свержением короля Бутана, стало понятно, что ребята хотят власти и побольше.

----------


## Патрик

> "Ста-а-а-ану хорошим... Очень хорошим..." ((С)Звуки Му).
> Но обязательно человеком, да. Да разве же можно со мной по другому?! За шо?..


Сознательным советским гражданином)))
Змуки Му... Нравилась это группа в свое время. Эх ностальгия. :Smilie: 
Но где я написал, что *обязательно* человеком?) Вроде, писал про "приемлемое воплощение". Если даже хорьком, это конечно, скорее всего, не супергуд, но страдают, даже хорьки, все равно неизмеримо меньше чем, например в адах...

----------


## Патрик

По поводу спора, который тут... Ребята, может лучше район на район?)))) так будет хотя бы менее скучно... И более забавно.) Ясное мышление, критичность, крайне важны, но настолько ли совершенны они у нас? Я, правда, не пытаюсь тут казаться умнее других, просто кажется почему-то, что так мы только опять всего-лишь боремся с сансарой... В чем смысла чуть меньше, чем пукать в лужу. :Smilie:  Я и правда не пытаюсь казаться умнее остальных, иногда можно и поспорить, почему нет? Но у меня и информации в данном случае не настолько достаточно и лень...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И - строго ИМХО. Опыт наблюдения за старшими и младшими коллегами подсказывает:
> куда лучше соблюдать панчашилу и чуток заниматься шаматхой, пусть даже самостоятельно,
> чем творить всякую хрень считая, что следуешь некому Гуру. 
> Собственно, нормальным человеческим контактом с Гуру могут похвастаться единицы.
> В абсолютном большинстве случаев Гуру - это дядечка на троне в километре от тебя, которого ты слушаешь через 1-2-3 перевода.
> И которого видишь - раз в год (это еще ого-го) в течении двух недель (и то праздник). Естественно, такое положение вещей открывает прям
> широкополосную магистраль для всякого бреда. 
> И необязательно, что это бред выдал Наставник (хотя и такое бывает).


Имхо: лучше в таком случае и без шаматха.
А также всякое можно надышать без руководства.

Как по мне - Учитель не тот, кто далеко на троне. Тот кто далеко на троне - скорее некий Идеал, который можно и из книг заполучить.




> Ученики сами прекрасно справляются, сколько раз видел))


А я вот не видел ни одного успешного ученика не вверившегося (или по другому: не принявшего)  Гуру.
Эрудированных конечно же не мало.
Но сколько не встречал явно имеющих какието так сказать "достоинства", ну то что культивируется или раскрывается - все имеют Учителя(лей), причём не  Идеального,  а именно простого реального, наставлениям которого(ых) и следуют как в тренировочных условиях практики, так и по жизни,

----------


## Патрик

> Основные претензии к Нидалу в том, что он беспрестанно лжёт.
> Вы дейсвительно считаете, что "Оле просто прикольный мужик" и все "нападки" на него необоснованы?


не мне судить... я просто робко собственное мнение высказал :Smilie:

----------


## Патрик

> Есть и те кто считает ламу Оле Нидала, не просто "прикольным мужиком", а именно - Ламой\Гуру (именно с Большой буквы)


А разве одно другому всегда мешает?) Ну, возможно да, нечистое видение...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А разве одно другому всегда мешает?) Ну, возможно да, нечистое видение...


Тогда наоборот, если одно другому не мешает, то - чистое.

А вот образ Идеала, к которому то и во второй третий круг близкого окружения не попадёшь - это легко воспринимать, именно как идеальный образ.

Не говоря уже о образах Учителей прошлых времён.
Вспомнилось чёт, както встретил историю, на одном из буддийских сайтов (не кагьюпинском), как уже довольно известный Первый Джамгён Конгтрюл с кемто из своих друзей и соратников (с уже также довольно известным  Ламой, тот сайт его линии ) на берегу озера дурачились, комьями грязи друг в дружку бросали и т.п.. Прикольно ; )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну пусть он гусей оприходует - это ли важно? 
> .


Кмк. - крайности это.
Либо "гусей приходовать"
Либо кисло скушно суперсерьёзно жёсткую лямку сверхинтелектуально духовности - тянуть

Даже Ламы(ну те что в коронах на тронах  с хорошими знаниями и образцовым поведением) - шутят, смеются, анекдоты рассказывают, ...., Радоваться умеют
Но умеющий Радоваться это не значит - насильник, убийца, зоофил и т.п.

----------


## Денис Т

> Нет. Извините, это так не работает. Гуру Падмасамбхава для Вас достаточный авторитет?)) В том числе, в области Дзогпа Ченпо?
> Так что, боюсь, к Гуру - гусе@у возникают большие вопросы.


А вот, простите, как в этом контексте выглядят намтары лихого использования боевой магии для практик "освобождения" оппонентов , и всяческая безумная мудрость самых разных лам, включая двадцатый век? Там какое-то специальное "тоньше муки"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот, простите, как в этом контексте выглядят намтары лихого использования боевой магии для практик "освобождения" оппонентов , и всяческая безумная мудрость самых разных лам, включая двадцатый век? Там какое-то специальное "тоньше муки"?


Без данного контекста, и извиняюсь что пишу на не мне адресованный вопрос:

Так же как в Японии или в Индии уходы из жизни  пар молодых людей не могущих в этой жизни быть вместе, чтоб быть вместе в следующей.
Так же как кагьюпинские йогины предлагающие Александре Девид-Нель вступить в интимную связь.
Так же как случаи ухода из этой жизни проигравшим в диспуте в Индиях.
Также как секс Ринпоче со взрослыми свободными женщинами, ну и что - что они его ученицы
Также как ... 

Вообщем:  другие глубинные основы морали,  другое отношение к жизни и смерти, ..., другое мировИдение, другая культура.  всё более и более исчезающие и растворяющиеся в этой нашей нонешней.

И это не только касаемо Тибета.
Это по всей Индо-Азии - так. По всему индо-буддийскому культурному региону.

----------

Дондог (16.04.2021)

----------


## Денис Т

> другие глубинные основания морали,  другое отношение к жизни и смерти, ..., другая культура.  всё более и более исчезающие и растворяющиеся в этой нашей нонешней.


Ну так и тесная дружба с гусями так же легко может проводиться по линии "других глубинных оснований морали".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так и тесная дружба с гусями так же легко может проводиться по линии "других глубинных оснований морали".


Другие основы морали, это не значит - что нет вообще никакой морали.
просто в основании морали лежит другое мировИдение.

Там кстати дописал:
это не только касаемо Тибета.
Это по всей Индо-Азии - так. По всему индо-буддийскому культурному региону.

Вообще на Земле разные культуры были и они в той или иной степени по разным понятиям отличались от нынешней более распространённой.
Да и сейчас  ещё не всё глобализировано и некоторые морально-этические понятия даже при внешней поверхностной схожести могут всё ещё быть в основании различными.

----------


## Патрик

> А вот, простите, как в этом контексте выглядят намтары лихого использования боевой магии для практик "освобождения" оппонентов , и всяческая безумная мудрость самых разных лам, включая двадцатый век? Там какое-то специальное "тоньше муки"?


Нынче "безумная мудрость" никак не приживется, не говоря уж о "лже" безумной. Для кого-то "безумная мудрость" -это вовсе, условно говоря не сверхcложная задача, типа изобретения водородной бомбы. Или подтверждения существования еще одной планеты в этой вашей Солнечной системе, над которой сейчас заморачиваются некоторые астрофизики. Нет. Для кого возможно-"самой сложной компьютерной игрой этой жизни" будет просто жениться. Почему? Потому что человек загнал себя в клетку стереотипов. "Буддист должен отречься". Кому-то это и правда не особенно сложно(отречение), при непоколебимой вере, но для всех ли? "Буддист должен вести себя так а не этак". Чаще всего это, видимо, правильно, но в некоторых случаях тоже "клетка стереотипов". Сегодня почти весь мир уже на пути к такому безумию, что сложно сказать. Так что, пока, тем кто может применять "безумную мудрость" придется все-таки в сундук отложить. В мире сегодня очень ценится адекватность. ИМХО

----------


## Патрик

> Тогда наоборот, если одно другому не мешает, то - чистое.
> 
> А вот образ Идеала, к которому то и во второй третий круг близкого окружения не попадёшь - это легко воспринимать, именно как идеальный образ.
> 
> Не говоря уже о образах Учителей прошлых времён.
> Вспомнилось чёт, както встретил историю, на одном из буддийских сайтов (не кагьюпинском), как уже довольно известный Первый Джамгён Конгтрюл с кемто из своих друзей и соратников (с уже также довольно известным  Ламой, тот сайт его линии ) на берегу озера дурачились, комьями грязи друг в дружку бросали и т.п.. Прикольно ; )


А откуда вообще взялось мнение, что, те кто обладают высокой степенью реализации не могут пошутить. Хотя из без того постоянно испытывают высшую, ни с чем не сравнимую радость. Ведь, например, первая ступень Ботхисаттв и характеризуется этой невозможной радостью. Другое дело ум при этом ясный.
Я не думаю, что в конечном счете, запредельное просветление-это и потеря чего-то. Нет, просто к капле добавляется океан. То есть круг возможностей наоборот более широкий а не отказ от радости. Но это непростая тема, чуши всякой легко наговорить, значит, тоже обязательно ИМХО)

----------


## Денис Т

Это всё несколько мимо и не по теме, извините. Общетеоретические рассуждения, из которых нет практических выводов.
Есть гуру, который , гм, "дружит с гусями" (условно, в широком смысле - что-то там нарушает морально-нравственное, более или менее сильно). И есть ученик гуру, которые затрудняется насчёт  "оснований морали". Нет, понятно что адекватность в цене и всё такое, и современным (особенно европейским) адептам нужно держаться от любой неадекватности подальше.  Но так-то даже недавний случай с Согьялом Ринпоче   Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче  комментировал в т.ч. и в том духе, что "гуру в Ваджраяне может себе позволять ещё и не такое, и это норма" ( конечно, это была не единственная линия его подхода к оценке данной ситуации, впрочем каждый может прочитать/перечитать статью сам).
Я это всё к чему - к тому, что не всё так просто, как представляет  уважаемый Legba.

----------


## Патрик

> Это всё несколько мимо и не по теме, извините. Общетеоретические рассуждения, из которых нет практических выводов.
> Есть гуру, который , гм, "дружит с гусями" (условно, в широком смысле - что-то там нарушает морально-нравственное, более или менее сильно). И есть ученик гуру, которые затрудняется насчёт  "оснований морали". Нет, понятно что адекватность в цене и всё такое, и современным (особенно европейским) адептам нужно держаться от любой неадекватности подальше.  Но так-то даже недавний случай с Согьялом Ринпоче   Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче  комментировал в т.ч. и в том духе, что "гуру в Ваджраяне может себе позволять ещё и не такое, и это норма" ( конечно, это была не единственная линия его подхода к оценке данной ситуации, впрочем каждый может прочитать/перечитать статью сам).
> Я это всё к чему - к тому, что не всё так просто, как представляет  уважаемый Legba.


*гуру в Ваджраяне*
если это действительно достигший реализаций в Ваджраяне. 
*Но так-то даже недавний случай с Согьялом Ринпоче   Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче  комментировал в т.ч. и в том духе, что "гуру в Ваджраяне может себе позволять ещё и не такое, и это норма" ( конечно, это была не единственная линия его подхода к оценке данной ситуации, впрочем каждый может прочитать/перечитать статью сам).*
Оценивать действия того, кто и правда достиг полного самоотречения крайне, крайне и крайне сложно. Дзонгсара Кхьенце читал вот, кстати. Не особо защищающая преподавателей Ваджраяны статья(или как назвать-то)), жесткая. Да и сам путь ануттара-йога тантры бывает крайне экстремальным. Это не то, что просто так раздают всем желающим, наверно...  Надо бы, имхо, людей миллион раз предупреждать и миллион раз предлагать подумать, что в ануттара-йога тантрах им не будут просто улыбаться и экзальтированно говорить о просветлении.
Позволять себе все в Ваджраяне ведет в Ваджрный ад, насколько уловил эту вот информацию... Если это не действительно крайне высокий Бодхисаттва... Вот пишу и чувствую фигня получается, чувствую себя мухой, пытающейся рассуждать на сложнейшую тему...

----------


## Велесе

> Нет. Извините, это так не работает. Гуру Падмасамбхава для Вас достаточный авторитет?)) В том числе, в области Дзогпа Ченпо?




Не-не, я не отрицаю закона причины и следствия, речь не о том. А о том, что внешне гадкий и неправильный человек может иметь бОльшую реализацию чем пресно-праведный, иметь бОльшую силу, иметь бОльшие возможности в преподавании дхармы таким же "гадким и неправильным" людям.





> Так что, боюсь, к Гуру - гусе@у возникают большие вопросы.


С гусями да, перебор. А вот с собаками вроде были случаи.

Понимаете, я не склонен идеализировать средневековых людей, преувеличивать их нравственность, наделять их качествами которые им вообще могли быть не присущи в то время и в том месте...  так же не склонен испытывать безоговорочное доверие к коментам, контекст которых запросто можно выкрутить в нужную сторону, что-то прикрутить от себя, а что-то вообще замолчать. 

Плюс все (ну не все, ладно) эти коменты со ссылкой на Падмасамбхаву... ну какбэ их можно сочинять тоннами под любую нужную ситуацию. Падмасамбхава же все равно протестовать не будет)) .. но верить им... уж простите, но нет. Как не верю я и в то, что табак начал расти в Китае после 8го века

----------


## Legba

> Плюс все (ну не все, ладно) эти коменты со ссылкой на Падмасамбхаву... ну какбэ их можно сочинять тоннами под любую нужную ситуацию.


Ну так вперед)) Цитаты из Падмасамбхавы всяко интереснее читать, чем..)))

Что касается Кукуриппы, то о его отношениях с собаками мы знаем только со слов Марпы.
В намтаре ничего нет именно про секс, а просто тусить с собаками - довольно типично для индийских йогинов.

И, уж если нужно объяснять)) В случае гуся и собаки, секс как бэ не может быть добровольным.
Что достаточно принципиально отличает ситуацию от секса с ученицами в любом количестве, разве нет?))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ладно Вам)) Конечно, О.Н. не дает формальных вангов, это все знают.
> Но Вам же сейчас скажут, что он своей йогической силой, чисто как Наропа - дал по лбу, ан вот и посвящение)))


Не знаю, кто кому что скажет, способностей предвидеть и видеть умы других не имею ))

Но есть не так то и мало (включаю сюда и англоязычных и русскоязычных) Учителей учащих Махамудре, Дзокчэн, Гуру Йоге, относящемуся к Дзок риму, ... 
- и не дающих вангов.

Вообще ставлю под сомнение, что Гуру это обязательно тот кто даёт ванг.
Как довод - вышенаписанное о Учителях не дающих ванги и являющимися Гуру для своих учеников, в том числе и напр. в практике Гуру Йоги
также например и то что ваджрный мастер, ваджрачарйа, лопён это не обязательно Коренной\мула Гуру.

----------


## Legba

> Не знаю, кто кому что скажет, способностей предвидеть и видеть умы других не имею ))
> 
> Но есть не так то и мало (включаю сюда и англоязычных и русскоязычных) Учителей учащих Махамудре, Дзокчэн, Гуру Йоге, относящемуся к Дзок риму, ... 
> - и не дающих вангов.


Так, а можно примеры? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ванги давал, хоть и редко. Лично получал у него Гуру Драгпура и Мандараву, так что.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так, а можно примеры?


Зачем, чтоб перемывали ?
имхо: кто знает, тот поймёт, кто нет - тому не надо

А вот, например, кто Коренной Гуру для Дже Гампопы - ваджачарья из Кадам давший ванг Чакрасамвары или Джецюн Миларепа обучивший сразу сущностным методам Махамудры ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ванги давал, хоть и редко. Лично получал у него Гуру Драгпура и Мандараву, так что.


А те кто не получали от Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ванги, но получали Учения так сказать уровня Дзокчэн (и возможно Гуру Йогу к нему практикуют(возможно, так как не знаю есть ли в Санти Маха Сангхе практика Гуру Йоги)) - он для них не Коренной Гуру ?

----------


## Велесе

> Ну так вперед)) Цитаты из Падмасамбхавы всяко интереснее читать, чем..)))


А они точно его цитаты? )




> Что касается Кукуриппы, то о его отношениях с собаками мы знаем только со слов Марпы.
> В намтаре ничего нет именно про секс, а просто тусить с собаками - довольно типично для индийских йогинов.


А вот Дзонгсар Кхьенце писал, что таки была любоф. Но это все "одна баба сказала" и именно так я и отношусь к намтарам, коментам со ссылками на намтары и прочему. Ибо иногда там очень странные вещи выдаются за чистую монету.





> И, уж если нужно объяснять)) В случае гуся и собаки, секс как бэ не может быть добровольным.
> Что достаточно принципиально отличает ситуацию от секса с ученицами в любом количестве, разве нет?))


Отвратительно это все и наверное не надо было за этот момент с животными цепляться. Суть-то не в нем была.

----------


## Legba

> Зачем, чтоб перемывали ?
> имхо: кто знает, тот поймёт, кто нет - тому не надо


Это,извините, был Ваш принципиальный аргумент: 



> Как довод - вышенаписанное о Учителях не дающих ванги и являющимися Гуру для своих учеников,


Ну, не надо - так не надо, мне горя мало))

Так, давайте закроем тему вангов и Гуру. Ванг он зачем нужен? Это процесс, в ходе которого ученик получает определенные переживания, что дает ему возможность, в дальнейшем, практиковать керим, дзогрим, и т.д. Должен ли он быть формализован? Нет. Можно тапком по голове (а бывало и похлеще)). В этом контексте я бы вообще поостерегся говорить, кто что дает или не дает. Достаточно важен, на мой взгляд, такой момент - если Гуру все это умеет и имеет право передавать, но не передает формальным образом - это совершенно отличная ситуация от той, где он и не умеет это делать, и не уполномочен.

А кто кем себя считает - это дело личное. Мне вот - кажется странным считать себя учеником человека, который с тобой даже не знаком. Не узнает в лицо, не помнит по имени. Но многим это не мешает)))))

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (17.03.2020)

----------


## Alex

Тут вот еще какой момент, если говорить о гуру и "гуру", ведущих себя в той или иной степени "безумно".

Я вполне готов поверить в "гуру, пьющего бурбон" (хотя, как по мне, бурбон - редкостная гадость, но для правильного йогина всё нектар). Собственно, тут и "верить" не надо - алкоголь и на цоге подносится (там он, правда, уже не "алкоголь"), и про то, как блаженство использовать на пути, мы все читали. Но если у гуру с этим все в порядке - он не должен бы пьянеть, не правда ли? Ну а что до гуру, умершего от алкогольного цирроза печени... Никому свое мнение не навязываю, но я тут побуду Станиславским - "не верю".

Я помню, как некий лама однажды назюзюкался в хлам (тибетцам вообще не стоит соревноваться в питии со славянами), а назавтра оказалось, что, дескать, "это была такая проверка учеников - кто соблазнится и уйдет, а кто, несмотря ни на что, останется". Мне одному кажется, что это очень дешевая манипуляция?

То же самое со всякими "испытаниями" учеников - дескать, гуру так тебя "смиряет" и "помогает избавиться от эгоизма". Если это так - нестандартные методы гуру должны бы работать, верно? Ведь одно из свойств аутентичного учителя - знать, кому какой метод подходит или уж, по крайней мере, не предлагать явно нерабочие методы.

Упоминают об "издевательствах", которым подвергали своих учеников прославленные махасиддхи (например, Тилопа). Друзья, во-первых, тибетские намтары - это не точное изложение исторических фактов (как биографии) и даже не "икона", описывающая "норматив" (как многие жития христианских святых). Сплошь и рядом это текст, зашифрованный "сумеречным языком", и может быть адекватно понят только будучи расшифрован. Во-вторых, даже если забыть об этом (очень важном) моменте, мы увидим, что махасиддхи обучали "жесткими методами", примеряясь к ученикам индивидуально, а не в переполненных залах. В-третьих, учитель, строгий к ученикам, должен быть не менее (на самом деле более) строг к себе. И, наконец, ученики махасиддх тоже были махасиддхами - а плодом "подражания" им ныне являются разочарование, обида и - да-да, судебные иски и скандалы. 

Говоря же о самайях, почему-то забывают, что самайя - связь обоюдная, накладывающая и на гуру свои обязательства по отношению к ученикам.

Я тут уже это постил, однако повторение - мать учения. Вот что пишет лама Кунга Намдрол ака Малькольм Смит (Малькольм - это не хухры-мухры: он уже много лет назад прошел традиционное буддийское обучение, получив степень дордже лопона, т.е. ваджрачарьи, и отсидел трехлетний затвор. Прекрасно владеет тибетским, перевел и переводит архиважные тексты):




> Зачем воображать, что посвящения, даруемые мало сведущим в Дхарме западным ученикам заблуждающимися глупцами, воображающими себя гуру - будь то тибетцами или любой другой национальности - обладают какой бы то ни было силой создания связи через самайи; разве что ученики принимают некую безрассудную интерпретацию того, как на самом деле действуют ритуалы, накладывающие обеты ваджраяны? Большинство не представляют, что происходит на посвящении. Они не понимают необходимых в ходе посвящения созерцаний и т.д. Даже если гуру, о которых идет речь, обладают постижением, если ученик не понимает, что происходит, никаких самай не передается.
> 
> Если честно, то я бы сказал, что, вероятно, мало кто из так называемых "практикующих ваджраяну" на самом деле имеет самайи - потому что большинство не имеет понятия, что происходит во время посвящений, прямых ознакомлений и т.д. Посвящение не создает волшебной связи, совершенно никакой. Единственная истинная связь или самайя, которая у нас есть - это наше понимание Дхармы, ее глубины, и наше отношение к учителю и общине, в которой цветет эта Дхарма.
> 
> Прочие самайи относительны. Однако все внимание направлено как раз на относительные самайи. Но даже если говорить об относительных самайях, самайя - это нечто, что строится, зреет и постепенно углубляется по мере того, как в ученике зреет понимание глубокой Тайной Мантры.
> 
> Я бы также сказал, что сейчас очень мало гуру, на самом деле способных даровать самайи, поскольку большинство не постигли смысл учений, которые сами же даруют.
> 
> Размышляя о скандалах, подобных приключившемуся в Ригпе, нечего даже поднимать вопрос нарушения самай. Во-первых, это неполезно для учеников. Это их деморализует. Во-вторых, мы не можем быть уверены, есть ли у них самайи от Согьяла. Еще надо выяснить, является ли он квалифицированным учителем. Если он никогда не был квалифицированным учителем, они никогда не получали самай. Когда мы читаем такие комментарии, как процитированный ниже, встает серьезный вопрос - является ли Согьял квалифицированным учителем?
> ...

----------

Велесе (17.03.2020), Денис Т (17.03.2020), Дондог (16.04.2021), Патрик (17.03.2020), Яреб (17.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

> Плюс все (ну не все, ладно) эти коменты со ссылкой на Падмасамбхаву... ну какбэ их можно сочинять тоннами под любую нужную ситуацию. Падмасамбхава же все равно протестовать не будет))


Кто знает, кто знает))) Если верить источникам, у Гуру Ринпоче нрав крутой!))))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А кто кем себя считает - это дело личное. Мне вот - кажется странным считать себя учеником человека, который с тобой даже не знаком. Не узнает в лицо, не помнит по имени. Но многим это не мешает)))))


Что поделаешь - век интернета (а также больших городов, средств быстрого преодоления ещё больших расстояний и ещё более большего и более быстрого потока массы информации)
Кому то даже и учителя заменяет. (интернет)

Касаемо остального, то я например очень благодарен одной уважаемой женщине тибетологу когдато познакомившей с пословицей:

В каждой долине свой язык, у каждого Ламы своё Учение 

(решил ещё сылочку на интервью уважаемого Андрея Терентьева прикрепить, там он мудрые вещи говорит, в том числе и там где эту пословицу цитирует)

----------


## Патрик

> самайи


Что касается вот этих вот самай... Они ведь действительно такая штука, из-за которых в депрессию можно впасть... Соблюдаю... Не соблюдаю... Что делать, если условный Гуру оказался "редиской". Мне нравится то, что я узнал из одного очень авторитетного лично для меня источника... То, что это по сути, как договор или контракт что-ли... Соблюдаешь-результат один. Не соблюдаешь-результат может быть другим. Но обстоятельства, при которых этот контракт изучался и подписывался... Если подписывался не глядя, это одно. Если после внимательнейшего изучения это другое. Если после внимательнейшего изучения с помощью профессионалов-юристов, допустим, третье... Если условно "по пьяни", грубо конечно сказано... Но, допустим под влиянием "очарования", неких "вибраций" от условного Гуру - тоже другое. Иногда вибрации и очарование бывают очень важны а иногда и вредят, вводя в заблуждение. Не говоря уж о том, что это всего-лишь субъективное восприятие. Тут вариантов масса. Хотя все же участие в тантрических посвящениях вещь всегда очень серьезная, это Намкай Норбу говорил.
Мы в сказки просто верить привыкли, я-точно. А какает даже Кармапа! (Это из книги, на мой взгляд блестящей книги, "Блистательное величие. Воспоминания йогина дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче". Там, в таком деликатном контексте, говорилось, кажется,если не ошибаюсь, еще о 15-м, точно аутентичном Кармапе, когда было еще далеко до всего этого раскола) Хотя Кармапа, согласно авторитетным источникам-Бодхисаттва уровня десятого бхуми. Даже Бодхисаттвы десятого бхуми какают, а мы все верим в принцесс...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2020)

----------


## Александр С

> Насколько я Вас понимаю к недалёким обгаживателям Вы относите прежде всего Ширэтэ ламу Иволгинского дацана и ректора Буддийского университета при дацане...
> Вложение 24026


Мнение торговца с тремя ооо-шками о том, кто является, а кто не является ламой, безусловно, должно быть очень ценным.

----------


## Патрик

Слава, восхищение, дружба со звездами Голливуда... Да, все это может стать препятствием, которое может загнать в "нижнее днище нижнего ада". Иногда должен быть человек который способен сделать такому купающемуся в овациях больно, иногда очень больно. Чтобы вернуть на Землю. Был ли такой Мастер у того же Согьяла Ринпоче. Если Согьял Ринпоче был не прав. Трагедия, если не было. А если Согьял Ринпоче был прав. Впрочем, дело все равно не в этом, а в том, что такова сансара. Как бы это пафосно не звучало. И это пройдет))) Сейчас вообще трагическое время в этом плане. Есть подозрение, что многие, легкомысленно очаровавшись высокими поучениями, не заметят подводных камней. Или "тайных" камней. Или просто сломают себе шею. Но не мне судить. Но все равно тут полезная дискуссия получилась. Хорошо, что есть люди, компетентные в тонкостях.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Мнение торговца с тремя ооо-шками о том, кто является, а кто не является ламой, безусловно, должно быть очень ценным.


Вы это собственно о чём?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..То, что это по сути, как договор или контракт что-ли......


Можно и без _как_.
_Самайа_ это и есть _договор, контракт_
Точнее, индийское слово _самайа_ охватывает такое поле значений:

время(час) - время(час) встречи - встреча - встреча\время\час заключения договора - заключение договора - договор, соглашение, контракт, пакт

----------

Велесе (18.03.2020), Патрик (18.03.2020)

----------


## Alex

> Мне нравится то, что я узнал из одного очень авторитетного лично для меня источника... То, что это по сути, как договор или контракт что-ли... Соблюдаешь - результат один. Не соблюдаешь - результат может быть другим.


Ну да, самайи - своего рода условия успешной практики. Хочешь, чтобы садхана привела к ожидаемому результату - вот тебе мануал. Занимаешься просто какой-то ролевой игрой в тибетцев - ну какие тут еще самайи...

У огромного количества "крутых тантриков" никаких самай нет - просто потому, что они пару часов посидели на посвящении, в лучшем случае витая в каких-то собственных фантазиях, связь с садханой образуется весьма призрачная. Ну а если практиковать по-взрослому - надо тщательно хранить самайи, да.

А нарушив - восстанавливать. Собственно, в начале расширенных (и не только) садхан, в составе "призывания семи ветвей" есть и строка про раскаяние. Ну а так - совершение цога, разумеется, два раза в лунный месяц.

Основной смысл любых самай (как бы многочисленны и подробны они ни были) - быть нераздельным телом с телом божества, речью с мантрой, а умом со стадией завершения (т.е. с умом божества), или, формулируя иначе, воспринимать видимое как мандалу божества, звуки - как мантру, а ум и его проявления - как ум божества.

Далее, вкушая подношения во время цога, мы должны наслаждаться ими - А ХО МАХАСУКХА, не так ли? Причем это касается любых подношений (конечно, для цога следует выбирать самое лучшее и самое качественное, но не будем забывать, что и пять видов мяса, и пять нектаров вряд ли воспринимаются большинством людей как что-то приятное и желанное; помните историю про человеческий палец, которую любил рассказывать Намкай Норбу?).

И в то же время в текстах говорится, что категорически нельзя воспринимать субстанции цога как просто "еду" и "питье" (между прочим, во время цога нельзя употреблять слова "мясо" и "алкоголь" - это "бала" и "мадана", и никак иначе). То есть махасукха - это не совсем то же, что удовольствие от вкусной еды и выпивки (вспомним и то, что тяжелым падением считается опьянение на цоге; в то же время отказ от алкоголя, пусть даже в символическом количестве, хотя бы одной капли - тоже тяжелое падение, свидетельствующее о полном непонимании смысла происходящего).

Кстати говоря, это, разумеется, касается и секса (сейчас, конечно, ничего такого на цоге не бывает, но, как вы думаете, почему "сильным" цогом считается именно такой, где поровну мальчиков и девочек? вот то-то же).

Так вот, вкусная еда и алкоголь (а также благовония, музыка и все прочие прекрасности) - не источники блаженства сами по себе, а своего рода "триггеры", способствующие переживанию великого блаженства - махасукхи. Кстати, опыт этого самого блаженства (вернее, нераздельности блаженства и пустоты) мы получаем при посвящении - именно поэтому непосвященные не могут участвовать в цоге (иначе это будет профанацией, уравниванием недвойственной мудрости и омраченного ума).

Итак, опыт, получаемый при участии в цоге, позволяет нам как бы "обновить" восприятие мира как тримандалы и тем самым восстановить (или, по крайней мере, способствовать восстановлению) самайи.

Разумеется, вышесказанное нимало не исчерпывает множества смыслов, содержащихся в цоге; это лишь отрывочные размышлизмы.

Хм. Вот написал, а теперь думаю - не слишком ли я открыто о тайных вещах? На всякий случай отредактирую потом запись.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.04.2020), Велесе (18.03.2020), Вольдемар (18.03.2020), Патрик (18.03.2020), Таб Шераб (18.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

*Alex* 
Просто практика сложная, со сложным смыслом... 
Впрочем, в Дзогпа Ченпо она вторичная. Ну вот получается так... Кагью нас упрекают в гордыне.) Потому что мы тунеядцы... К нендро серьезно не относимся... Главное ж Природу Ума распознать... Но это все на уровне шуточек, прибауточек... Как в одной семье люди подкалывают друг друга иногда)
*Alex*: *Кстати говоря, это, разумеется, касается и секса (сейчас, конечно, ничего такого на цоге не бывает, но, как вы думаете, почему "сильным" цогом считается именно такой, где поровну мальчиков и девочек? вот то-то же).*
Ой, в Дзогчен легенды ходили о "настоящих пуджах".) Так смешно... Сегодня весь мир-это жесткий цог, похоже))))) Только вот наш Ринпоче, Чогьял Намкай Норбу, учил уважать измерение других. Он учил нас быть "нормальными". Потому что, видимо, сегодня великая мудрость-быть нормальным. А кто-то думал, вот скушаю какашку... Да Господь с нами, какие какашки??? нормально работать, иметь семью, вписываться в социум... сегодняшняя безумная мудрость оказалась такой. И прикол в том, что следовать такому вот "испытанию", многим порой непросто. Нашим экстрим подавай, а не нормальную жизнь)
Кто знает, может Согьял Ринпоче и выдал этот экстрим во всей красе-нате, кушайте. :Smilie:  И все взорвалось, как всегда...А может быть и не так, может Согьял Ринпоче совершал тяжелейшие для Учителя такого уровня преступления...
Впрочем, зачем гадать. Когда сможем узнать, узнаем. Помогите все Будды и Бохисаттвы, прежде всего, Коренные Учителя у тех, у кого они есть.Всем нам. Выкарабкаемся, точно выкарабкаемся.)

----------


## Александр С

> Вы это собственно о чём?


Про допущенных к столу.

----------


## Патрик

> Мнение торговца с тремя ооо-шками о том, кто является, а кто не является ламой, безусловно, должно быть очень ценным.


А чье мнение для Вас ценно?

----------


## Александр С

> А чье мнение для Вас ценно?


Ну вот явно не то, которое высказывается на правительственных бланках государства, в котором людей преследуют и сажают в тюрьму по религиозным мотивам.

----------


## Патрик

> Ну вот явно не то, которое высказывается на правительственных бланках государства, в котором людей преследуют и сажают в тюрьму по религиозным мотивам.


Чтож, понимаю. Эта бюрократическая мура... В целом, государство должно обеспечивать безопасность своих граждан и обеспечивать права для них-же. 
Если конкретная религия не противоречит этому, то это очень странно.

----------


## Alex

> Только вот наш Ринпоче, Чогьял Намкай Норбу, учил уважать измерение других. Он учил нас быть "нормальными".


Разумеется. Все методы предполагают мудрость, адекватность и понимание, что и когда уместно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2020), Патрик (18.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2020)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Про допущенных к столу.


Ситуация наглядна и проста - Санников заявляет, что обучался в Иволгинском дацане где "принял монашеские обеты под именем Тендзин Докшит ".
Представители Иволгинского дацана утверждают, что *он там не обучался и не был посвящён в ламы*.


При чём тут "торговец с тремя ооо-шками" и о каких "допущенных к столу" Вы пишете???

----------

Велесе (19.03.2020), Вольдемар (18.03.2020)

----------


## Александр С

> Ситуация наглядна и проста - Санников заявляет, что обучался в Иволгинском дацане где "принял монашеские обеты под именем Тендзин Докшит ".
> Представители Иволгинского дацана утверждают, что *он там не обучался и не был посвящён в ламы*.
> 
> 
> При чём тут "торговец с тремя ооо-шками" и о каких "допущенных к столу" Вы пишете???


Мне отвратительна сама ситуация в принципе.

Например, на Алтае, как только некий кружок бурханистов стал возражать против трубы через Укок, был признан целым экстремистским националистическим сообществом. У человека, которого самого посадили первый раз в 1948 году, провели обыск и уволокли сына в тюрьму - свидетели Иеговы. Год назад в Новосибирске в частный дом, где люди собрались по поводу праздника, ворвались фсбшники с казаками - баптисты. 

"Не является ламой", "хозяйственные постройки", "предписание приставов" - мне вот не важно, что именно бандиты, ломящиеся в дверь, станут "предъявлять". А там, знаете, интересные бывают бумаги: решения судов, договоры, права на одну стотысячную долю площади... И кто-то их тоже выдавал.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Мне отвратительна сама ситуация в принципе...
> Например, на Алтае...
> Год назад в Новосибирске...


Мне всё так же непонятно о чём Вы пытаетесь написать.

Каким образом ситуация на Алтае или где-либо ещё связана с тем, что Санников лжёт о том, что обучался в Иволгинском дацане и является ламой?

----------

Велесе (19.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Каким образом ситуация на Алтае или где-либо ещё связана с тем, что Санников лжёт о том, что обучался в Иволгинском дацане и является ламой?


А Вы хоть представляете ситуацию в Ивалге в конце восьмидесятых начала девяностых ?
Думаете в нынешней БТСР есть какието архивы или документы о том какие там русские были а какие не были ?



А вот эти вот люди:

https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/ras...rub-linge.html

https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/nak...-lopatina.html

https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/dissertation.html

https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/jampa-dagpa-2016.html

https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/ya-...kachkanar.html


они мож тож все.... ну не Ваши же
а если завтра-послезавтра, кто из Ваших там проводить что будет, что делать то будете после всех своих заявлений

----------


## Александр С

> Мне всё так же непонятно о чём Вы пытаетесь написать.
> 
> Каким образом ситуация на Алтае или где-либо ещё связана с тем, что Санников лжёт о том, что обучался в Иволгинском дацане и является ламой?


Таким, что это не в правовом государстве происходит, а на фоне преследований и нарушения прав граждан бандитами. Подкидывать бандитам предлог в форме "официальных ответов" - просто подло.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Таким, что это не в правовом государстве происходит, а на фоне преследований и нарушения прав граждан бандитами. Подкидывать бандитам предлог в форме "официальных ответов" - просто подло.



Какие бандиты? Кого преследуют?

Администрация Свердловской области направила официальный запрос в БТСР и получила официальный же ответ. Это обычная процедура, этикет общения.
Что Вас конкретно не устраивает?

----------

Велесе (19.03.2020)

----------


## Велесе

> А Вы хоть представляете ситуацию в Ивалге в конце восьмидесятых начала девяностых ?
> Думаете в нынешней БТСР есть какието архивы или документы о том какие там русские были а какие не были ?
> 
> 
> 
> А вот эти вот люди:
> 
> https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/news/ras...rub-linge.html
> 
> ...


Владимир Николаевич, ну ведь тут очена тонкий момент, эти все заезжие товарищи кому учения давали? "Монахам" и "настоятелю" или таки мирянам?

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А Вы...


А Вы, Владимир Николаевич, вновь научились писать?

Быть может для начала потрудитесь ответить на мои вопросы?
А потом мы продолжим общение на интересующую Вас тему.

----------


## Александр С

> Какие бандиты? Кого преследуют?
> 
> Администрация Свердловской области направила официальный запрос в БТСР и получила официальный же ответ. Это обычная процедура, этикет общения.
> Что Вас конкретно не устраивает?


Пока о земле вопрос не встал, никакие учредители магазинов ничего не опровергали, хотя статьи и заметки про Качканар и живущего там ламу неоднократно появлялись и в региональной прессе и в общефедеральной вполне положительные.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Пока о земле вопрос не встал, никакие учредители магазинов ничего не опровергали, хотя статьи и заметки про Качканар и живущего там ламу неоднократно появлялись и в региональной прессе и в общефедеральной вполне положительные.


О каких учредителях магазинов Вы пишете?

Вопрос о самовольно занятом участке земли и незаконных постройках на нём был поставлен уже довольно давно. Если Вы присмотритесь повнимательнее, то увидите дату на обсуждаемом документе - это 2017 год.
Когда был подан запрос - тогда и появился ответ на него.

----------


## Александр С

> О каких учредителях магазинов Вы пишете?


Об указанном в письме Цырендылыкове. 




> Вопрос о самовольно занятом участке земли и незаконных постройках


В таком разрезе не вставал, пока на него глаз не положили.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Об указанном в письме Цырендылыкове. 
> 
> 
> В таком разрезе не вставал, пока на него глаз не положили.


Я не вижу связи магазинов и положенных глаз с ложью Санникова о том, что он учился в Иволгинском дацане и является ламой. Логика Ваших рассуждений весьма замысловата.

Поставлю вопрос так – Вы можете документально опровергнуть заявление БТСР о Санникове?
Или мы обсуждаем мир Ваших фантазий и чувственных идей?

----------


## Александр С

Я вообще не о том говорил, кем себя Санников считает. Людям сначала не давали оформить землю, а затем решили отнять то, во что они вложили свой труд. Показательна здесь поддержка упырей попами.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Я вообще не о том говорил, кем себя Санников считает.


Ветер заметно меняется - не так давно Вы ставили под сомнение правомочность БТСР считать или не считать Санникова ламой.
Хорошо, опустим.




> Людям сначала не давали оформить землю


Государство, собственник этой земли, выделило этот участок ГОК, под профильную деятельность. Санников не имел никаких прав на неё и "оформить землю" в зоне разработок ГОК проблематично в принципе - там опасно жить, например.
На данный момент государство безвозмездно(то есть даром) выделило санниковцам участок в сопредельной деревне, за что санниковцы должны(на мой взгляд) делать благодарственные пуджи во благо всем сопричастным этой неописуемой щедрости.

----------

Tobias Rieper (26.01.2021)

----------


## Александр С

> Ветер заметно меняется - не так давно Вы ставили под сомнение правомочность БТСР считать или не считать Санникова ламой.
> Хорошо, опустим.


Правильно. Потому что, это касается его самого и, разве что, людей, решивших вступить с ним в соответствующие отношения, а не сторонников разведения баранов и производителей столовых приборов из отдаленного региона.




> Государство, собственник этой земли, выделило этот участок ГОК, под профильную деятельность. Санников не имел никаких прав на неё и "оформить землю" в зоне разработок ГОК проблематично в принципе - там опасно жить, например.
> На данный момент государство безвозмездно(то есть даром) выделило санниковцам участок в сопредельной деревне, за что санниковцы должны(на мой взгляд) делать благодарственные пуджи во благо всем сопричастным этой неописуемой щедрости.


А государство - это кто? Понимаю, что теперь это смешно звучит, но посмотрите, какими словами начинается Конституция. До начала всяких разработок он вполне мог и был в праве оформить самовольно занятую землю, добросовестно им используемую.  Далеко нам, судя по всему, даже до индейцев лакота в отстаивании своей земли.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> ...это касается его самого и, разве что, людей, решивших вступить с ним в соответствующие отношения, а не сторонников разведения баранов и производителей столовых приборов из отдаленного региона.


Зачем же тогда Санников лжёт о том, что обучался у "сторонников разведения баранов и производителей столовых приборов из отдаленного региона"???




> А государство - это кто?


Государство - это инструмент насилия в руках правящего класса.




> До начала всяких разработок он вполне мог и был в праве оформить самовольно занятую землю, добросовестно им используемую.


Конечно же нет. Планы горных разработок в регионе составлялись ещё в советское время. Появление Санникова не стало поводом для их пересмотра.

----------

Tobias Rieper (26.01.2021)

----------


## Александр С

> Зачем же тогда Санников лжёт о том, что обучался у "сторонников разведения баранов и производителей столовых приборов из отдаленного региона"???


Да это его дело, повторюсь. К тому же, отсутствие подтверждений - это не прямое опровержение. 




> Государство - это инструмент насилия в руках правящего класса.


Я не сторонник марксистских идей и для меня они мало что значат. Но, даже в таком случае, пусть они скажут спасибо, что народ пока не пошел по пути нанесения максимального ущерба захватчикам. 




> Конечно же нет. Планы горных разработок в регионе составлялись ещё в советское время. Появление Санникова не стало поводом для их пересмотра.


В советское время отвергалась сама идея подобного владения землей и ее правовое оформление. 

Давайте еще планы толкиновских орков в отношении лесов Средиземья обсудим.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> ... отсутствие подтверждений - это не прямое опровержение.


Представленный мной документ и есть *прямое опровержение* лжи Санникова об обучении в Иволгинском дацане и праве называться ламой.
Ещё раз - Вы можете документально его опровергнуть???




> Я не сторонник марксистских идей и для меня они мало что значат.


Вы задали вопрос и получили ответ.




> В советское время отвергалась сама идея подобного владения землей и ее правовое оформление.


В советское время существовало право владения землёй и прочим имуществом. И речь здесь не об этом.
Планы горных разработок составляются на годы, иногда на десятилетия вперёд и появление на горе самовольного поселенца никак на них не влияет.

----------

Tobias Rieper (26.01.2021)

----------


## Александр С

А ко мне это никак не относится и мне это не надо. Однако, чего стоят подобные бумажки в сходных ситуациях, я примерно представляю.

По поводу планов горных разработок мог бы процитировать режиссера Аки Каурисмяки про космонавтов. Но тоже не буду.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А ко мне это никак не относится и мне это не надо.


Вот так бы и сразу.
Стоило размазывать на две страницы...

----------


## Shus

Так уже все, договорились же: https://www.ural.kp.ru/daily/27044.7/4108952/




> До начала всяких разработок он вполне мог и был в праве оформить самовольно занятую землю, добросовестно им используемую...


Не мог. Эти запасы разведаны и поставлены на учет еще в советские времена. У ГОКа на них лицензия и границы он менять не имеет права.

----------


## Александр С

> По договору, буддистам выделят участок земли, к которому будет построена дорога. При этом сам храм, возведенный на горе Качканар, не будет разрушен.
> 
> – Одним из самых главных условий, позволивших сторонам договориться, стало наше решение, согласованное с руководством ЕВРАЗа, сохранить на горе Качканар место паломничества, посещение которого, но без проживания, будет свободным на то время, когда предприятием на объекте не будут вестись опасные работы, – отмечает Сергей Бидонько


Это хорошая новость.

----------


## Денис Т

> Потому как "любой поступок это мотивация..."(С) 
> История с ДШ эту фундаментальную идею пытается свернуть в трубочку.


Сегодня случайно наткнулся, логика в некотором смысле совершенно изумительная (там и про ДШ и про гуру сразу) :

_Но вот что вам хочу сказать: не нужно злиться на Кьябдже Триджанга Ринпоче, Кьябдже Сонга Ринпоче и многих других лам, на моего учителя ламу Еше, это неправильно. Они не выполняли этой практики, а лишь демонстрировали её внешний образ. Внешне они выглядели практикующими и давали посвящения Долгьяла другим, но на самом деле эту практику они не делали. Облик, который они являли, соответствовал нашей карме, моей карме. Из-за нашей с вами неблагой кармы в ХХ веке некоторые гуру – не все – давали посвящения и практиковали Долгьяла. По-тибетски это называется цул – демонстрация облика. Будды часто это делают – являют обыденный облик. Наш ум загрязнён, омрачён и полон недостатков, так что это – как зеркало нашего же ума, поэтому какие ошибки у нас есть – те в зеркале и отражаются. Твои недостатки отражаются в гуру. Если видишь в зеркале грязь, видишь в нём уродство – это не зеркало такое, а твоё лицо, которое в него смотрится. Умоешься – и этого не увидишь. Так же и ваши ошибки отражаются в действиях гуру. Вот как это надо понимать – как цул тенпа, по-тибетски «явление видимости», или «притворство», то есть что-то ненастоящее.  Лама Сопа Ринпоче
Храброе сердце_   И там дальше примеры, про то как злым людям казалось. что Будда Шакьямуни как-то себя плохо ведёт. Элегантно же, не правда-ли?   :Smilie:

----------

Legba (20.03.2020)

----------


## Alex

Жесть какая. Этак можно и сову на глобус натянуть.

(Если кому кажется, что я тут неуважительно отзываюсь о ламе, то это просто демонстрация облика, сходите умойтесь).

----------

Legba (20.03.2020), Алик (27.01.2021), Велесе (20.03.2020), Денис Т (20.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (20.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2020)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сегодня случайно наткнулся, логика в некотором смысле совершенно изумительная (там и про ДШ и про гуру сразу) :
> 
> _Но вот что вам хочу сказать: не нужно злиться на Кьябдже Триджанга Ринпоче, Кьябдже Сонга Ринпоче и многих других лам, на моего учителя ламу Еше, это неправильно. Они не выполняли этой практики, а лишь демонстрировали её внешний образ. Внешне они выглядели практикующими и давали посвящения Долгьяла другим, но на самом деле эту практику они не делали. Облик, который они являли, соответствовал нашей карме, моей карме. Из-за нашей с вами неблагой кармы в ХХ веке некоторые гуру – не все – давали посвящения и практиковали Долгьяла. По-тибетски это называется цул – демонстрация облика. Будды часто это делают – являют обыденный облик. Наш ум загрязнён, омрачён и полон недостатков, так что это – как зеркало нашего же ума, поэтому какие ошибки у нас есть – те в зеркале и отражаются. Твои недостатки отражаются в гуру. Если видишь в зеркале грязь, видишь в нём уродство – это не зеркало такое, а твоё лицо, которое в него смотрится. Умоешься – и этого не увидишь. Так же и ваши ошибки отражаются в действиях гуру. Вот как это надо понимать – как цул тенпа, по-тибетски «явление видимости», или «притворство», то есть что-то ненастоящее.  Лама Сопа Ринпоче
> Храброе сердце_   И там дальше примеры, про то как злым людям казалось. что Будда Шакьямуни как-то себя плохо ведёт. Элегантно же, не правда-ли?


По-тибетски — цул тенпа, а по-западному — газлайтинг) А кое-где — такия) Чу-дес-но.
Ай да Сопа Ринпоче!

----------

Legba (20.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

по-русски: пускать пыль в глаза )

----------


## Александр С

> Если в понедельник, 1 февраля, верующие не начнут исполнять трехстороннее соглашение, подписанное с ЕВРАЗом и свердловским правительством, то их постройки на горе снесут по решению суда.


https://66.ru/news/society/237878

Все причастные к этому беззаконию должны быть прокляты. От руководства евраза и правительства области до судей.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> https://66.ru/news/society/237878
> 
> Все причастные к этому *беззаконию* должны быть прокляты. От руководства евраза и правительства области до судей.


Так все по закону же?

----------


## Александр С

Их "законы" меня не интересуют.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Их "законы" меня не интересуют.


Санников тоже так считал

----------


## Shus

> Их "законы" меня не интересуют.
> Санников тоже так считал


"Всё дело в том, что в ихней статье все люди как-то разделяются на «обыкновенных» и «необыкновенных». Обыкновенные должны жить в послушании и не имеют права переступать закона, потому что они, видите ли, обыкновенные. А необыкновенные имеют право делать всякие преступления и всячески преступать закон, собственно потому, что они необыкновенные. Так у вас, кажется, если только не ошибаюсь?" (с) ФМД

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

Это тот монастырь, где настоятелем служит бывший офицер КГБ (или какой-то подобной структуры), о котором был видеоматериал на YouTube?

----------

